# And so it begins!



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

.....................


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

oooohhhhhhh. glad to see you went with the truss fork. it'll be a thing of beauty. any other details you care to divulge?


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

man than Jonsie likes to torture people with pics. Better it just shows up on your doorstep a year later.

-M


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

That should be my bike! You owe me a beer man. I gave up my place in line for you...


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

For a moment I thought you bought an Anvil jig. I think those things are cooler than a Jones frame...

Nice tools to make nice frames...NICE

LP


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

the_dude said:


> oooohhhhhhh. glad to see you went with the truss fork. it'll be a thing of beauty. any other details you care to divulge?


I'll get the story and some preliminary details out soon. I've been waiting for this day 15 months now.

Bryce, yes...I will gladly oblige, amigo. Thanks!

Pic from 2 weeks ago.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> .....................


Ooooh, nice frame fixture! I wonder where he got that?.....


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Finally, that cat is out of the bag... I guess a few people here have been sworn to secrecy like me. I keep getting random pics of of JJ bikes in my email for months now..........you are such a tease Aqua. 

Enjoy the final wait!


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

delicious.


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

- A friend of mine just got one of those................................................Anvil jigs that is


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Find my bike*

Somewhere in this pile of Ti Tubes, my future steed hides.


----------



## AteMrYeats (Oct 26, 2004)

I was more impressed with the jig...


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> Bryce, yes...I will gladly oblige, amigo. Thanks!


Well, I don't think that I could have given it up to a more worthy person. Jeff told me about your rides together. He said that he was quite impressed.

Besides, I am going to wait for the telescoping chainstays...

Bryce


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

I like the pile of ti shavings in the corner. Melt it down and you've got a bike right there.


----------



## RobW (Jan 18, 2004)

I tried to sell him hard on the truss fork while he was up here in the Michigan woods. I thought he wasn't listening...


----------



## Endomaniac (Jan 6, 2004)

I’m so jealous. I want the same thing 29”, truss fork, and abuse ready.
Did Jeff just call or email it was your turn?
I’ve been waiting about 10 months now and have no idea how much longer it will take to make it to the top of the list.
I have to imagine a lot of folks are waiting that wont be able to make it happen financially when their time comes. 
I have a regimented Jones savings plan going, it’s been hard to stay out of, especially when MC put that Behemoth up for sale earlier this week.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Good Choice*

I'm glad to see you found a suitable replacement for the Frankenbike....or has there been one in between? I enjoyed visiting Jeff in his shop and riding one of his bikes just a bit in June. I was still coming off the broken ankle and did not venture out onto serious trails with him. Seeing the drop you did there, assures me I made the right choice. I had Jeff put me on his list too, If I'm still a poor mechanic when my time comes I hope I can afford to follow through with the bike.

If not, I wonder what I can sell my spot on the list for on ebay


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*More pics*

You guys want to see the pics from my ride with JJ?


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> You guys want to see the pics from my ride with JJ?


Yes please. And I heard you had a whole write-up about your ride too...


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Weekend at JJ's (Oregon)*

Here's part one: This is taken from an email correspondence:

Saturday.

So, after getting settled in on friday with the rental car and hotel I grabbed some dinner and hit the sack early. I didn't sleep much as I was so excited to finally meet and ride with Jeff.

A short 15 minute drive into the forest outside of Medford and I pulled up at JJ's place.
This must be the place!

This is Marley.And.......Sheilah. (Jeff's daughter and wife)

Gnarly Marley takes flight!

Marley really likes dinosaurs.

So, with the skies dark and threatening, we head out. Our ride today will be on a heavily forested trail. There's a bit of fireroad climbing, but once on the dirt, I am amazed at the beauty of this place! Lot's of Redwoods and Pines. It is so lush and green here. Such a stark contrast to the sunbaked, martian-like terrain that I have in San Diego.

JJ was a bit under the weather, but still was able to muster up enough energy to play tour guide. It rained lightly on us off and on throughout the day.
Saturday, I would spend the entire ride on the 26 inch version of his vertically compliant bike. This bike also had the Truss fork. My primary goal of this trip was to determine if I could deal with a rigid front end.
The single track was stunning here. Lots of tight switchbacks with a bed of decomposed organic material topped with a coating of Pine needles. Unreal traction!

JJ playing on a boulder section. These rocks were wet.

JJ, clearing the gap on this slick, wet bridge. They remove sections of the bridges to keep the motorcycles off the trails.
JJ, eyes up a stump. It was very slick and slippery!

After we finished our ride, JJ demonstrates his otherworldly trials skills. No -handed wheelie! The man is amazing!

Nose hopping!

After the ride, we returned to base camp (JJ's house). JJ cooked us up some organic pizza breads. They were quite tasty.

What a day! Afterwards, I headed back to my hotel and cleaned up. I then drove into Ashland for dinner, Ashland is about 10 miles away, It is a destination spot for the Shakespeare crowd. A very nice, scenic, artsy, place.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*More pics*

...................


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*More sat pics*

............


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Sunday pics (Mt. Ashland)*

Sunday's ride at Mt. Ashland.

Again, taken from an email:

Sunday, the clouds parted and we were greeted with an awesome sunny morning. Jeff's health had deteriorated and I could see that he was digging deep for all the strength he could for this ride. "I'm not having you come up all this way and not ride".

Not up for climbing today, JJ decided it best to shuttle up to the Top of Mt. Ashland ski resort. After leaving the JJ van back in the town of Ashland, we threw the bikes in my rental car and headed up to the top 6000+ feet.
The shuttle vehicle. Reassembling the bikes.

Today, I would be doing the entire ride on JJ's personal 29er.

This would allow me a good back to back comparison of his two bikes.

Right off the bat, I could tell this would be a completely different type of ride then the one we did on saturday. I asked for chunk and JJ delivered. After leaving the top we sliced and diced through some amazing high speed alpine mountain singletrack. The dirt once again was blowing my mind. It was the consistency of coffee grounds. There were traces of snow at the top.

This bike was totally a different ride than the one I rode on saturday.

When we arrived at this first stunt, I watched JJ session it a few times. I felt a lump in my throat as JJ says "Your turn". I turned around to pedal up for a run in, and noticed that the chain was missing on my bike. "I think we have a small problem".

I thought that I had felt something hit me in the leg a long way up, near the start of our run, but I thought it was a stick.

While JJ napped, I hiked (and hiked), back up the trail looking for the chain. Talk about looking for a needle in a haystack. Finally after hiking back up a 1/2 mile or so..I found it! the power link had let go.

Back at the boulders, we reasembled the chain with a spare link and I tried a few runs at this stunt. But, I wasn't really feeling the bike yet, and I aborted my attempt.

So, we took off again and this trail starts to rail! Fast swoopy and flowy.....dotted with log jumps and nice rock gardens. I was really starting to get the feel for the big wheels. What a contrast to the 26" bike I rode the day prior. It stuck like glue in the fast corners and switches. Hard braking produced no front wheel slippage and I was really started to understand this bike. Now, I felt confident enough to fly this thing, and just let it all hang out. The rigid Truss fork up front was surprising in that it made things so totally predictable when coming into a corner really hot. There is no brake dive that you experience with a suspension fork. Same thing when entering a chunk filled, rock garden...point the front wheel and things are just predictable. The big hoops just roll over dips that would swallow a 26" wheel and they definetly smooth out the chunk.

I had to look down repeatedly, to remind myself that there was really a rigid front end on this bike! Another thing about this bike is that the rear seat stays are really squished and the arcing is really exagerated. This along with the 29 inch wheels provides a ride that was in stark contrast to the 26" wheeled bike I rode the day before.

Unbelievable velcro dirt!

JJ dropping the steeps.

It's too bad that these shots are so blurred. The lighting wasn't the best this weekend. That, and my camera skills suck!

"That dude's an a full rigid bike, Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

It was amusing watching these grommet's reaction to Jeff's antics. JJ was putting on a clinic! I should have gotten a picture of their faces.

Steeper than it looks.

This was an interesting log ride about 6 feet off the ground that ended with about a 10 foot huck.

JJ on the rocks. Ultra smooth. I cleaned this on my second attempt. The 29er felt amazing in this section! We're now riding on a trail that is used for sanctioned down hill races. Staying close to JJ though the high speed stuff I was in awe as I watched him get huge air off of waterbars and wall rides. I need to come back with a helmet cam and capture JJ in action. Words don't describe how fast and fluid he rides!

Towards the end of our ride JJ took me to this stunt filled playground. By this time I felt totally comfortable with the bike. I knew how it reacted on steep rollers as well how it felt to fly it through the air.

As usual.....way steeper than pictures can convey.

All too soon the ride came to an end back in Ashland. I was grinning ear to ear like a Cheshire cat. That was one ride I'll never forget. It really delived. I was, however, bummed that it was over. I have it burned into the VCR player of my mind.

JJ's bike blew my mind! I begged him to just wrap it up and let me take it home with me. The Truss fork and 29 inch wheels are without a doubt the way I want to go on my bike. I basically just asked JJ to duplicate what he has done with this bike on my build.

Back to JJ's house we feasted on some homemade organic pizza that Sheila and the kids whipped up. I was very sad that my weekend was about to end. I had a great time hanging with JJ and his family. They are such awesome, warm people.

Marley drew me a picture as a parting gift, and Sheila packed me some homemade chocolate cookies.

Back to reality.

SBG


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*More sunday pics*

................


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Even more sunday pics*

...............


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Count yourself very lucky... 

I know I would feel that way, to ride with JJ on his own bike like you did.


R.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Holy sh!t, JJ is my new hero. Not only is he an artist, he is a sick rider! I had the same reaction to 29" wheels the first time I rode them too. There was no going back to 26" for me.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Incredibly cool to say the least.

How much are you gonna pay for the frame and fork? 
(or am I not supposed to ask?)


----------



## edemtbs (Apr 12, 2005)

*Dude!*

You need at least 5" fs to do that sick stuff! 

You so lucky!


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Cha Ching*



Wish I Were Riding said:


> Incredibly cool to say the least.
> 
> How much are you gonna pay for the frame and fork?
> (or am I not supposed to ask?)



Know anybody who wants to buy a kidney?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

WOW! It looks like it was inspired by the MagicMotorcycle-Cannondale prototype!


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> Know anybody who wants to buy a kidney?


Know anybody who wants to buy 2!?!

But seriously, really, come on, how much?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

This pic is freaking me out. How'd it go for you? I'm getting an urge to drive down there and try it.


----------



## movingmountain (Jun 6, 2004)

un-f-ng believable photos. After this post it will take a couple of years of waiting to get one. I guess my question/ post on the Homer side about his warranty is answered.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Nat said:


> This pic is freaking me out. How'd it go for you? I'm getting an urge to drive down there and try it.


Here's a couple more for ya, Nat. This little "playground" area was at the end of the ride at Mt. Ashland (sunday). I was bummed when JJ told me we were almost done with our descent. But, we played on these boulders for awhile and I gotta say....as usual pictures flatten stuff out. These were way steeper than these shots convey.

Nonetheless, I felt totally comfortable flying and rolling the bike.

"C'mon JJ...just wrap it up right now, I'll take it!"

MovingMountain: It's funny that you mention that. JJ knows that I tend to snap bikes in two. So he is doing some special things for me on my build. For instance, he's going to go with bigger tubes on the seat stays and downtube(I think),and the curved top tube will be slightly thicker as well. The HT will be 20mm taller and that will provide addional strength for the frame. The truss will have a slightly thicker tubeset as well. And, we're going to run an additional crossbrace fore and aft of the seattube.

JJ: "I can't afford to have you break my frame". These things take way to long to make".

PS Sorry for the Sh1tty pics...my camera skillz suck.


----------



## Hubert (Dec 22, 2004)

*cool*

Way coool pics man !
I'm jealous Steve  I have to wait for several years or so, but if it's worth the wait .....


----------



## volpepazza (May 20, 2005)

You got mad skilz!


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

So, I just got off the phone with JJ....we went over the parts list and discussed the final geometry,and some detail stuff. Basically, I told him I don't care how the bike rides as long as we get the bottle opener in the right place.

He's got the tubing, ready to begin cutting and forming.


He wanted to point out that sometimes he gets people giving him a hard time about the stuff he does on his full rigid bikes,(Like flinging it off of boulders). "Well sure Jeff, you can do that stuff because you're a freak!" So, he says that it warmed his heart to see me abusing, err....I mean flying his bike. 

When we first starting talking about this 15 months ago, I had virtually no experience on a hardtail, Singlespeed, or even 29" wheels.

I have been riding a 5" travel squish bike, primarily, for the last 5 years....so I really had no frame(pun intended), of reference for any of this hardtail, 29" wheeled stuff.

BTW, When I committed to this project, I was dead set on going with 26" wheels. I even started gathering the various bits like fork, wheels, and handlebar, etc. I just wanted to get a head start on the build, even though it was more than a year off. I figured that it would help me defray the cost of the build. Well, at least spread it out.

But, that plan got thrown out the window, when I decided to go with the big wheels and Truss fork. 

This last summer when I went home to visit my parents in Ann Arbor, I got a chance to ride Bob D's Jones and also ride with RobW, who owns that pimped out Dean 29er with Rolhoff hub.

Spending time on both of these bikes convinced me that the big hoops were the way I wanted to go. It was BobD's idea for me to go visit and ride with Jeff to make sure that this was the right call for me and also to check out the Truss fork.

This is a shot of me riding BobD's Jones back in Michigan (July). There's also shots of BobD and RobW as well.


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

If i remember correctly I tried convincing you too... But, it definitely takes some saddle time and then you will be hooked on the big hoops. Especially, I am sure, after riding Jeff's personal 26"er and 29"er back to back. I might just have Jeff build mine after he is done with yours... All of this is just killing me.

Moto


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

motoman711 said:


> If i remember correctly I tried convincing you too... But, it definitely takes some saddle time and then you will be hooked on the big hoops. Especially, I am sure, after riding Jeff's personal 26"er and 29"er back to back. I might just have Jeff build mine after he is done with yours... All of this is just killing me.
> 
> Moto


Bryce:

Yes, I do remember you trying to convince me, and I was having no part of it.

Man, I gotta tell you that I was on pins and needles when I caught wind that you were wavering on whether to commit or not. I've got to say that I think you are nuts. But I am grateful that you are nuts.

You should change your handle to "Runaway Bride".


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> Bryce:
> 
> Yes, I do remember you trying to convince me, and I was having no part of it.
> 
> ...


I am no longer wavering. I am 100% committed (or is that commitable?). I talked it over with the S.O. and all is cool. I am going the same route as you. Basically Jeff's prototype with an EBB instead of the telescoping CS.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Good call!*



motoman711 said:


> I am no longer wavering. I am 100% committed (or is that commitable?). I talked it over with the S.O. and all is cool. I am going the same route as you. Basically Jeff's prototype with an EBB instead of the telescoping CS.


I was hung up on the telescoping CS as well. I pressed JJ a few times on it and he's just not ready to release it. It really needs long term testing to determine if there are bugs to work out.

The big issue right now with the sliding CS is that he doesn't have the range of adjustment that he feels comfortable with to accomodate various gear ratios.

The benefits of the EBB over the sliding CS for my build :

1. The larger surface area of the BB shell gives him more room to work with as far as joining the seat and down tube. This will be a factor because he's going to use a bigger diameter downtube on mine. The net result will be a stronger frame.

2. I will be able to adjust my BB height.

3. I'll be able to run any gear ratio as a SS.

4. The EBB is time tested and proven.

Anyway, these bikes are like computers. I can sit around and wait for the next wild idea that pops into JJ's head and then wait some more, for him to deem it usable. In the meantime, more time passes me by, when I can be enjoying this piece of artwork on the dirt.

You and I have been waiting almost the same amount of time. The waiting is excruciating enough as it is. I have to laugh when I hear of others complaining of waiting 1 -2 months for their custom bikes


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm totally lusting after this.


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

*Well, well, well...*

Dude! That's awesome!
I'm really excited that you're getting this, but a bit hurt that you never mentioned anything. You know I still have pics of you in a skirt...  
Congrats, and welcome to the wonderful world of big wheels.
Oh, and do you realize that the Jones will be worth the cumulative amount of the rest of the bikes on the Thursday night SS ride?!?

the los


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

sslos said:


> Dude! That's awesome!
> I'm really excited that you're getting this, but a bit hurt that you never mentioned anything. You know I still have pics of you in a skirt...
> Congrats, and welcome to the wonderful world of big wheels.
> Oh, and do you realize that the Jones will be worth the cumulative amount of the rest of the bikes on the Thursday night SS ride?!?
> ...


*
WASSUP Carlos?!?*

I know, it was killing me not being able to tell you about my little project. It's so funny...everytime I would strike up a conversation with you big wheeled, hardtailed, or SS peeps... I would mention that I'm getting a Ti Hardtail. You guys would always inquire:

"OK, so what builders are you looking at?" I'd always respond with a vague "Ohhh, you know, the usual suspects". Or, "I dunno, who do you recommend?"

*So after a year and a half of this, and still no one pressed me on the subject.* It was pretty funny.

My plan was just to show up at the trailhead with it one day. But, after my trip to Oregon, I had to share the pics and story. I couldn't hold out any longer.

How's Texas treating ya?

UNO-Speedo, here's a few more shots of BobD's lusty creation. Pics don't do this bike justice!


----------



## RobW (Jan 18, 2004)

This is turning out to be one of the coolest bike-geek threads in a long time, Steve. A+ on the composition skilz, not to mention that crazy **** you ride!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Aquaholic said:


> a few more shots of BobD's lusty creation. Pics don't do this bike justice!


Holy foo, I think that's the most aesthetically pleasing Jones I've seen. I like the straight twin top tubes. I'm not a huge fan of the bowed TT as seen on his Interbike show bike. This one though...


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Nat said:


> Holy foo, I think that's the most aesthetically pleasing Jones I've seen. I like the straight twin top tubes. I'm not a huge fan of the bowed TT as seen on his Interbike show bike. This one though...


The straight tube frames are more "hardtail" and the curved tube "softtail".

I think Jeff will still build the former. Easier to make, too.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*FrankenJones*

Wanna see something wild?

Czech this out. For awhile this was the plan. I even had JJ talked into going along with it.

*
Pretty trippy, eh?*


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

*Sacreligious!*



Aquaholic said:


> Wanna see something wild?
> 
> Czech this out. For awhile this was the plan. I even had JJ talked into going along with it.
> 
> ...


That is just wrong man. The Truss fork is a thing of beauty.

Yep, Jeff will still build the straight tubed frame. It costs less too because it takes a lot less tube manipulation. You actually get a more laterally rigid frame that way. But, it gives up the smooth ness of the compliant frame (obviously).

Moto


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Maybe the straight-tubed frame reminds me of the Torker bmx that I used to lust after as a young-un?


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

sweet Nat! that was my main ride as a punk kid....versus my rides now as a punk adult


----------



## bobde (Apr 25, 2004)

*Hello Aqua and RobW!*

Hey Aqua and RobW!

So cool seeing pictures of my bike on mtbr courtesy of Steve!! Sometime in the future I'd like to try it on the trails out SD way. Or at least do some SD State campus riding. After all we got to do UM North Campus and that was pretty fun. And RobW it was a blast riding Highland trail with you and Steve.

For everyone - I got the chance to ride with Aqua this Summer a few times and RobW once. Aqua brought his Turner full sus bike Huffspot with DUC front end, and RobW had this cool Dean with Speedhub. It was a great time, and a lot of fun swapping bikes. Rob the Speedhub is real nice, and Steve so is the sram drivetrain, but I found I could only use 1 gear!!! I got another chance to ride poto with Steve, and it was great fun to watch him fly my Jones bike off every little bump he could find.

My bike with the straight tubes is a smoother bike than the 26 Ti Yo Eddy it replaces. It could be the bigger wheels, more exposed seat tube, who knows? It is a good all day machine tho. The credit goes to Jeff and the bike before mine, a 26er for and Englishman named Biff. I got to see Biffs bike and meet him briefly at SSWC. Imagine that, there were 3 Jones bikes there!!

Now I feel like going out riding........


----------



## r-kelly (Dec 24, 2003)

Are you going with those lame handlebars?


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

r-kelly said:


> Are you going with those lame handlebars?


*Shut it, Stewie! * I can't wait till the day your ride this thing and go, "Man these bars are the SH*T!!!"


----------



## r-kelly (Dec 24, 2003)

Aquaholic said:


> *Shut it, Stewie! * I can't wait till the day your ride this thing and go, "Man these bars are the SH*T!!!"


Dude. Did you see "Revenge of the Nerds?" Do you remember Lamar (the Flaming gay black guy). Well, those look like the bars he would have on his bike.


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2004)

*Aquaholic!*

Major, MAJOR props to you man. You must be a pretty freaking smooth rider. I was up there earlier this year and couldn't bring myself to do that drop (didn't want to break the stumpy, was my excuse). And here I see a dude doing it on a fully rigid. Awesome.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Why does this gallery of Jones bikes in rider's hand disturb me mor than then 18yo kids in the Ferrari's dad just got them? A Jones bike is just like a huge richdom. More bling to me than a sportscar or racemotorbike. Wonderful. Shear power, materialized fun. Want to ride one today, although then no other bike will satisfy me anymore, probably...

If form follows function, with theat sideshot of Jeff's 29" bikes looking just like a supermodel spreading up all just for you...hard to imagine about the ride....


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Embryonic stage*

"It's been raining up here, so instead of riding, I thought I'd get started on your frame".

Like an embyro taking shape.

I hope it continues to rain!


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

I like the tool that seems to visualize tire clearance with 24, 26 or 29x2.5" tires.
Man does building a Ti bike seem like something that takes utter patience! The way that tube looks after being cut to size...


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> "It's been raining up here, so instead of riding, I thought I'd get started on your frame".
> 
> Like an embyro taking shape.
> 
> I hope it continues to rain!


I just wanted to hear the tone of your voice when you called Jeff and he was already talking to me... We finalized alot of the details of my frame... TASTY!


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

motoman711 said:


> I just wanted to hear the tone of your voice when you called Jeff and he was already talking to me... We finalized alot of the details of my frame... TASTY!


"Well, yeah Steve, I'd like to get some work done on you're frame but, Bryce keeps ringing me".

Put down the phone!!!!


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> "Well, yeah Steve, I'd like to get some work done on you're frame but, Bryce keeps ringing me".
> 
> Put down the phone!!!!


Hey, he called me... Your frame is looking good. Is he running the set screws pointing towards the rear wheel?


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Yeah, sure*



motoman711 said:


> Hey, he called me... Your frame is looking good. Is he running the set screws pointing towards the rear wheel?


Yeah sure. If you were really my friend you would say, " Now JJ, I would feel terrible if Steve's build was delayed, cause of me.... so *BUH BYE*".


Top, and rearward facing set screws were deciding upon because of this...........


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> Yeah sure. If you were really my friend you would say, " Now JJ, I would feel terrible if Steve's build was delayed, cause of me.... so *BUH BYE*".
> 
> 
> Top, and rearward facing set screws were deciding upon because of this...........


 OK, that makes sense. Now how do you explain away the misaligned down tube?


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Them some cool fvcking bikes!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Aquaholic said:


> Wanna see something wild?
> 
> Czech this out. For awhile this was the plan. I even had JJ talked into going along with it.
> 
> ...


I really like the "two" tires up front, prototype Maverick - Jones. A kind of Titanium SS hardtail long nosed tricycle thingamajiggy.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Aquaholic said:


> Wanna see something wild?
> 
> Czech this out. For awhile this was the plan. I even had JJ talked into going along with it.
> 
> ...


I really like the "two" tires up front on the Prototype Maverick - Jones ride. A kind of Titanium SS hardtail long nosed tricycle thingamajiggy.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

smudge said:


> OK, that makes sense. Now how do you explain away the misaligned down tube?


That is just the _first_ down tube. Wait until all three are on there.


----------



## movingmountain (Jun 6, 2004)

Aquaholic: That is the best bike porn I have ever seen.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Put some muscle into it, JJ!*

More progress to report. Seat stays are now taking shape. He also has the mitered seat tube ready to mock up. We have a unique way that we're going to do the seat tube....stay tuned!


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

Aquaholic said:


> More progress to report. Seat stays are now taking shape. He also has the mitered seat tube ready to mock up. We have a unique way that we're going to do the seat tube....stay tuned!


 Cool, keep 'em coming.

Monte


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Snow Bound*

JJ took a break today from fabbing my bike and decided to go for a ride.

He didn't get very far as you can see. Good thing I didn't wait until now to go up and visit him. This is on the way to the trail that he took me on 1 month ago!

Time to design a Jones with those fatty wheels. *Jonesly?*


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

Wow - that pic flat out blows my mind...

It was 85deg and sunny today here in TN...went on a quick 13 mile trail ride to take advantage of the weather...

The snow is cool though...

LP


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

Does Jeff always supply this many progress pics, or are you just special Aquaman? Did you two share some sort of "deliverance" bond up there in the woods?


----------



## singlespeedwi (Sep 7, 2004)

*truss fork ride*

is there anyway to describe how the 29er truss fork rides?

All these pictures and I may have to get in line.


----------



## pacerider (Oct 3, 2005)

P-Funk said:


> Does Jeff always supply this many progress pics, or are you just special Aquaman? Did you two share some sort of "deliverance" bond up there in the woods?


Jeff sends lots of photos. Here's a picture of my frame tubes in a bag before putting in the frame fixture. I like this one!








My frame was the one before Aquaholic's. Should be almost ready to ship over to England now. Can't wait.


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> We have a unique way that we're going to do the seat tube....stay tuned!


Interesting...


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Man, this thread just kicks fockin' ass. This deserves thread of the year for sure. Keep it coming Aqua. I love seeing the whole process from birth to ride. You think you can keep this up for what?, 1-2 years? Dayum. Now you got me lusting for a Jones. 

I'm with you Nat, DonD's frame really does it for me. I'd happily jump on that and ride away giggling like a little girl.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Mini Blog?*



~martini~ said:


> Man, this thread just kicks fockin' ass. This deserves thread of the year for sure. Keep it coming Aqua. I love seeing the whole process from birth to ride. You think you can keep this up for what?, 1-2 years? Dayum. Now you got me lusting for a Jones.


Thanks, man! I am beyond stoked.

*What do you guys think?* Should I just keep appending pics and story to this thread? I realize that some of you Luddites with dial up, may find it incredibly time consuming to load the thread.

It is fun to be documenting the process. It's evolved into a mini blog of sorts. I look forward to the day when I can post some ride shots.

*Pacerider*, I fondled your frame when I was at JJ's. Very nice!

*singlespeedwi:* Lemmee think about that one.


----------



## pacerider (Oct 3, 2005)

Aquaholic said:


> Thanks, man! I am beyond stoked.
> 
> *What do you guys think?* Should I just keep appending pics and story to this thread? I realize that some of you Luddites with dial up, may find it incredibly time consuming to load the thread.
> 
> ...


Aquaholic - definitely keep posting. Sharing is good.

I hope the fondling gave you pleasure. I thought I would be the first! Jeff said my bike was the first 'normal' one he'd done. 26" wheels, 27 speeds, 100mm fork. Yours sounds decidely different. It will exceed your expectations I'm sure


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> Thanks, man! I am beyond stoked.
> 
> *What do you guys think?* Should I just keep appending pics and story to this thread? I realize that some of you Luddites with dial up, may find it incredibly time consuming to load the thread.
> 
> ...


I would definately keep documenting the story, but maybe an actual blog format would be better. That way we could read straight through w/o having to look at all the questions and responses and jive talk (like this reply). All that stuff would start showing up in the questions/comments sections of your daily blog posts. We could get Clox to sticky your blog to this forum.

The format might just be a little more manageable that way.

But yeah - definately keep us up to speed.

LP


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Yep. I'd direct you to starting up a full on blog. Its super easy: http://www.blogger.com/start
It may take a bit of time to get it started, but like lanpope said, you'll save the bandwidth here, and you won't see the general banter we provide.


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

Aquaholic said:


> *What do you guys think?* Should I just keep appending pics and story to this thread? I realize that some of you Luddites with dial up, may find it incredibly time consuming to load the thread.


 One thing that would help is when you post a new pic, reply to your original post, that way the child threads are a little more organized and your pictures don't get buried in another child thread. Each of your pics will be at the top of it's own child thread.

Very cool to watch. I'm "in the que" for a Curtlo with a El Capitan rear suspension, and I hope to post some build pics too. Might not be as chi chi as a Jones, but it's mine, and it's steel. Well, mostly.

Monte


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*More seat stay manipulation*

One good bend deserves another.

Hey guys, Thanks for the 411 on the blog idea. I probably will go that route as there will be many more pics and the story is just getting started. My friend Termie has a blog arena on his website (Fooriders.com)


----------



## smilin-buddha (Sep 10, 2005)

*Please*

Please keep posting the pictures. I am in awe at the quality of the frame and the care taken to build this bike


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

Are you kidding me? You'd better keep posting the pics. Dial-up users be damned! (who's still on dial-up anyway? Didn't that go the way of rotary phones and beepers?)


----------



## smilin-buddha (Sep 10, 2005)

*Connection*

That is why I went to work early. The library has a t1 connection. Makes the pictures come up so much faster. And I can save them for future drooling while at work.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey wait...since they're two uninterrupted full-length tubes are they still "top tube(s)" and "seatstay(s)?"


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Nat said:


> Hey wait...since they're two uninterrupted full-length tubes are they still "top tube(s)" and "seatstay(s)?"


Maybe they are called _'topstays'_


----------



## Tig (Mar 17, 2004)

Nat said:


> Hey wait...since they're two uninterrupted full-length tubes are they still "top tube(s)" and "seatstay(s)?"


All of this fine bike porn is dangerous to many guy's marriages!

As for the top/seat tubes, here's an example of Rabbit's version. Not exactly new (I had them on Haro's first freestyle bike back in '83), but they are still coolish. Jones is the undisputed mahsta though.

SS 26"









Geared 26"


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

motoman711 said:


> Maybe they are called _'topstays'_


or "twice-pipes?"


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Rabbit? Who/where/when are they?


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow, neat pics. I had a piece of pizza with Jeff once. He's a nice, thoughtful guy. I think his kids will grow up to be 'free spirits'!

Keep posting the pics, please.


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Nat said:


> Rabbit? Who/where/when are they?


Who: Rabbit Cycles
Where: http://www.rabbitcycles.com
When: NOW!

The price is nearly the same for the Rabbit dual top tube as for a Jones fully compliant though.


----------



## Tig (Mar 17, 2004)

Nat said:


> Rabbit? Who/where/when are they?


They're a new (I think) Ti builder out of Northern Cal that displayed a few bikes at this year's Handmade Bicycle Show https://www.handmadebicycleshow.com/ 
I don't know anything else about them, but their work looked good in person.

https://www.rabbitcycles.com/


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Stumbling Block*

Hey All:

I need some feedback here:

Where do we stick the bottle opener? I'm not totally feeling it on the bottom of the chain stay, so I suggested we move it to the dropout.

This is a *huge* decision, probably the one aspect of this build that I am losing sleep over.

* Please...your thoughts?*


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

motoman711 said:


> ...The price is nearly the same for the Rabbit dual top tube as for a Jones fully compliant though.


Have you priced a Jones?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Aquaholic said:


> Hey All:
> 
> I need some feedback here:
> 
> ...


 Easy. Your keychain. Bottle openers on frames are one thing you see a lot of and rarely, if ever, get used.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Amazing stuff, keep it coming.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Easy. Your keychain. Bottle openers on frames are one thing you see a lot of and rarely, if ever, get used.


agree... BUT have jeff make you a super custom keychain bottle opener.

OR, you can have bottle cage bosses on there and bolt one of these on, they fit perfectly:
they come labeld with all different things


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

I would keep it away from the disc rotor - Its just too easy to get touched or splashed with brew.

what about up top on the seat tube? no bending over...


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*The Fetus*

*These just in from JJ.*

"Enjoy the pictures. I'm enjoying the build".

"I'm very excited about your bike. I know it's going to be one of my favorites".


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> "Enjoy the pictures. I'm enjoying the build".
> 
> "I'm very excited about your bike. I know it's going to be one of my favorites".


Ahhh, I bet he says that about everybodies frame...


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

It makes my heart so happy to see that even on a $3k frame, Jeff is still using tried and true Avid Mechanicals.....


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

motoman711 said:


> Ahhh, I bet he says that about everybodies frame...


HA HA. So says the "Runaway Bride".

Pad: I gotta say that when I rode Jeff's bike, those turn of the century style mechanical's felt every bit as good as me hydros.


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

Aquaholic said:


> *These just in from JJ.*
> 
> "Enjoy the pictures. I'm enjoying the build".
> 
> "I'm very excited about your bike. I know it's going to be one of my favorites".


 cOoL. I welded up my own trailerhitch on my truck, Jeff would be appalled.

Monte


----------



## bobde (Apr 25, 2004)

*I nominate Steves bike for best of 2006!*

Steve it looks awesome. The finish treatment to the pipes looks great. I like the mitered seattube. Jeff is doing a fantastic job. And fast! This is a real treat for us all to view. But your posts may be counterproductive, as Jeff is probably fieldong many calls and therefore slowing down your Baby! Ha!!!

Jeff if you read this pls make mine same but 1/2 shorter TT!!!

I got 3m general adhesive today number 80880! Looking fwd to putting on new Hbar grips and tape!!!


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Tig said:


> They're a new (I think) Ti builder out of Northern Cal that displayed a few bikes at this year's Handmade Bicycle Show https://www.handmadebicycleshow.com/
> I don't know anything else about them, but their work looked good in person.
> 
> https://www.rabbitcycles.com/


That was my booth the Rabbits were displayed in so I must of met you Tig. Rick Hibbard is the man behind Rabbit and they were being built in Alma, Colorado. Not sure right what's going on with them right now, last I heard Rick was in NYNY for a couple of months but I'm sure he's checking his email and his site.

I've known Rick for quite a while and ridden the bikes, they're wicked cool. Of the two we had at the show, one was the regular twin spar design from dropout to headtube, the other used Ti "lugs" so there two different size tubes being used on the twin spars. Rick was going to do the same but use CF tubes joined to the Ti lugs but don't know if he's done it yet.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*More progress*

These just in from JJ:

Things are really coming together fast, eh?

Fitting the top tube.

Machining the BB shell.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Who's taking all the pics, Mrs. Jones?


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

I think I am cheating on my bikes but oogling over these pictures...


----------



## goneskiian (Sep 27, 2004)

OK. I think I may have to interrupt your build too Steve. It's you're own fault for posting all these pics you know!  

I don't know what the bike costs but it's probably worth it when you factor in the fact that you get to watch it being built.

Keep 'em coming or post the blog address!

Cheers!
-Ian


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> These just in from JJ:
> 
> Things are really coming together fast, eh?
> 
> ...


I reached for the safety glasses in that first pic!!

once again thanks to you and Jeff for sharing the process.

I can't wait to see the final pics... "C'mon, keep pushing... I can see the head..., push!!"


----------



## singlespeedwi (Sep 7, 2004)

*5-10years?*

So all this talk of Jeff's work has got him busy. I emailed regarding getting on the list - expet 15months or so... He is quoting years... with really no certainty if it would be 2 or 10.

Aguaholic: Cant wait to hear about the ride!

For me the Wily will be here in 3 weeks or so.

I need to let Jeff know if I want on the list - as I imagine a lot of people will fall off.

Travis


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Like pieces of a puzzle*

Today's email brought more images from JJ. Each time I receive these pics, I am more intrigued. I mean.... I've seen these same images before with prior builds...but knowing that these pieces of a puzzle, that are coming together to form my bicycle, is kinda surreal.

Go JJ, GO!


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*A few more*

.....


----------



## CabRider (Dec 22, 2004)

this is just like watching a striptease, but in reverse hehe!


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> Today's email brought more images from JJ. Each time I receive these pics, I am more intrigued. I mean.... I've seen these same images before with prior builds...but knowing that these pieces of a puzzle, that are coming together to form my bicycle, is kinda surreal.
> 
> Go JJ, GO!


I'm curious, what's going on with the seat tube. It doesn't look like it's lining up with the angle gauge correctly. Wrong mitre angles?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Rivet said:


> I'm curious, what's going on with the seat tube. It doesn't look like it's lining up with the angle gauge correctly. Wrong mitre angles?


 Most likely because the seat tube is not a one-piece straight tube.


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> .....


Maybe I should give Jeff a call and see how everything is going today. He does like to talk...


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Boyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!*



motoman711 said:


> Maybe I should give Jeff a call and see how everything is going today. He does like to talk...


You 'bout to use my last good nerve!


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> You 'bout to use my last good nerve!


Don't worry homey. I won't be bothering him. Afterall, it just pushes my bike back too. (the IMPORTANT bike)


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

I wonder how long the wait list is for one of those pencil & scissors holders on the desk...


----------



## Tom (Mar 19, 2004)

Anyone know why Jeff is wearing a respirator, or what he is doing to the tube in the picture above? It looks like he's trying to get the tube "finished" a bit before he welds it in.


----------



## bobde (Apr 25, 2004)

*Tom I think I know...*



Tom said:


> Anyone know why Jeff is wearing a respirator, or what he is doing to the tube in the picture above? It looks like he's trying to get the tube "finished" a bit before he welds it in.


I'm pretty sure he's using an air or power tool to do the surface finish. You can see a scotch pad nearby. When you're doing a scotchbrite finish, there are a lot of particles in the air. When I do my frame I also use a respirator.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Don't Stop JJ!!*

Don't stop JJ...Don't Stop!!! Ohhh .....please don't stop!

Tacked up and ready for welding!!!!

Tom:

He's finishing and preparing the tubes for welding. Breathing Ti dust is probably not good for the 'ol lungs.


----------



## bobde (Apr 25, 2004)

*Steve, man that is looking awesome!*

Steve

You and Jeff have scored a home run on this bike!!! It looks great! I'll mail you a gift certificate for a box of Depends as you are waiting!!

BTW Apple Rocks. I picked up the new imac and in a matter of minutes I was hooked up, and maybe 5 more minutes surfing the web. Having cable modem enables me to view your megapicture threads easily!

I am very interested to see the front end on that baby!

Bob


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Miter*



Rivet said:


> I'm curious, what's going on with the seat tube. It doesn't look like it's lining up with the angle gauge correctly. Wrong mitre angles?


Rivet:

As Shiggy mentioned it looks that way because of the miter in the seat tube. All is well.

The seat tube angle comes off of the BB at about 74 1/2 degrees and then after the miter it ends up at an effective 72 degrees.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

bobde said:


> Steve
> 
> You and Jeff have scored a home run on this bike!!! It looks great! I'll mail you a gift certificate for a box of Depends as you are waiting!!
> 
> ...


Hey Bob:

Why are you not watching that Johnny Cash special instead of playing on here???!!

Just you wait till you see what JJ has cooked up for the front end of this beast.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

wow.

are you getting water bottle bosses? i am just curious if he does those before or after the bike is welded.


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

*Seat tube?*




Aquaholic said:


> The seat tube angle starts out at about 74 1/2 degrees and then after the miter it ends up at an effective 72 degrees.


Is there a reason Jeff doesn't custom bend a one piece seat tube? As flowing as his bikes are I'm a little surprised. BTW, the bike looks great, congratulations.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Seat tube miter*



jh_on_the_cape said:


> wow.
> 
> are you getting water bottle bosses? i am just curious if he does those before or after the bike is welded.


Negative on the bosses. I never ride with a water bottle. And if I need to use lights, I'll put the battery in my Camelbak.

The seat tube has to be mitered that way to achieve the desired ST angle and still provide tire clearance. You'll see the same thing in other frames, it's just typically a bend.

One thing interesting that JJ has done here, is to offset the seat tube towards the rear of the BB shell. Note how it wraps around the rear of the shell. Since I'll never be running a front derailluer, we can get away with this. This gives more surface area to weld(more contact area), and results in a stronger joint. He's actually done the same thing with the downtube.


----------



## Smoke-Bikes (Jun 24, 2005)

*Now I'm drooling............*

It will be a thing of functional beauty and art. You are sooooo lucky!


----------



## b12yan88 (Jun 28, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> Don't stop JJ...Don't Stop!!! Ohhh .....please don't stop!
> 
> Tacked up and ready for welding!!!!
> 
> ...


I like how when you look to the side the seat stay...err TT...er that wavy thing covers the seat tube angle. Very Slick


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Function over Form*



HoSS said:


> Is there a reason Jeff doesn't custom bend a one piece seat tube? As flowing as his bikes are I'm a little surprised. BTW, the bike looks great, congratulations.


I agree with you and so does JJ, that asthetically it may look better without the miter.

*However:*

1. Seat post insertion would be limited. It would not be able to be lowered to desired depth.

2. Bending such a large tube would weaken it as opposed to mitering it.


JJ's mantra: "Function Over Form".


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Very, very beautiful. Keep `em coming!


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*We are all blessed..*

Watching this beautiful creation come together in the hands of a Master Craftsman in Ti is an incredible treat.

I honestly think that JJ is at the top of the list for Ti frame builders. Those curved tubes are beautiful work...a masterpiece in metal.

I just wish that his waiting list wasn't so long, as i'm fast running out of time.. 

Ah well, at least I can enjoy seeing him build your frame.

Thanks for the pics,

R.


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

Aquaholic said:


> One thing interesting that JJ has done here, is to offset the seat tube towards the rear of the BB shell. Note how it wraps around the rear of the shell. Since I'll never be running a front derailluer, we can get away with this.


 Looking very cool. If no front der, what's the rear hanger and ebb for? Maybe I missed a post or 2 and you've already mentioned all this earlier.

Monte


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Split Personality*



Monte said:


> Looking very cool. If no front der, what's the rear hanger and ebb for? Maybe I missed a post or 2 and you've already mentioned all this earlier.
> 
> Monte


Monte:

The bike will split time as a SS and a 4 speed. The "studio" shots of the finished bike will probably be in SS mode.

4 speed photo of JFK's "gold bike".


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

So what's the deeeeeeeal with the Cogs??? - A JJ one-off or a Boone item? Is that a SS Cassette Hub or just a standard Hub? The spacing looks a little funny at that angle.
Do tell.....What's instore for your Fork??? Don't tease!


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*4 Speed*



DMFT said:


> So what's the deeeeeeeal with the Cogs??? - A JJ one-off or a Boone item? Is that a SS Cassette Hub or just a standard Hub? The spacing looks a little funny at that angle.
> Do tell.....What's instore for your Fork??? Don't tease!


Originally it was a Boone/ Cannibalized Sram creation. But JJ found a new source for the 4 speed. That's just a garden variety CK SS hub.

The fork? I can't give it away now...you'll just have to stay tuned. * It will be trick!*


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*And speaking of H-bars...*

....I was riding on 'em long before JJ!


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

Sssuuuuuuuuhhhhhwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttt!!!


----------



## Pinch (Nov 1, 2004)

Aqua,

That is one beautiful set of tubes you got going there. What do you expect the weight to be on this thing when its done (just frame and fully built)?


----------



## floatch (Sep 21, 2005)

Good gravy, what a thing of beauty. It almost defies description. I'd have to say that it's the most beautiful piece of functional art I've ever seen.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Chills up me Spine!*

Here's the latest. I'm getting chills up my spine looking at these. Seriously.

Cross members.

Tacked up and ready for welding.

JJ's gonna put this thing in a condom at this point and start in on the Truss next. That way he can just do a weld-a-thon.

I'm getting *GEEKED!*


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Uhuh...

Is that toptube brace welded into he seattube the novelty I think your frame would have?


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Stop it, You're killing me. I'm starting to think my kids don't need to go to college (they're only 5 and 2). I wonder how long it would be until my wife figured it out.  Any divorce proceedings in the next 2 years are your fault.

If this thread doesn't double JJ already long a$$ wait, I don't know what will.

jw



Aquaholic said:


> Here's the latest. I'm getting chills up my spine looking at these. Seriously.
> 
> Cross members.
> 
> Tacked up and ready for welding.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Weighty Matters*



Pinch said:


> Aqua,
> 
> That is one beautiful set of tubes you got going there. What do you expect the weight to be on this thing when its done (just frame and fully built)?


Pinch:

I asked him that the other day. It's not going to be weight weenie light at all. This beast will get ridden, flown, and flogged hard. So, he's using extra big tubes and beefy, proven components. Projected weight should be in the *25 - 25.5 * pound range.

JJ's fully aware of my track record with bikes...so this is gonna be a *"Freeride Jones".*


----------



## moff_quigley (Jan 1, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> JJ's fully aware of my track record with bikes...so this is gonna be a *"Freeride Jones".*


"I gotta Freeride Jonesssssssss, I gotta Freeride Jones, OOOOOOOO, Baby-Baby, I gotta Freeride Jones."

I really look forward to seeing this frame built up. Simply fantastic. Curious if you are gonna run BB7s though. Personally, I'm hoping you run Hopes...


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Cloxxki said:


> Uhuh...
> 
> Is that toptube brace welded into he seattube the novelty I think your frame would have?


I am not understanding this J-G. I am not seeing any "new" construction/pieces on the frame yet.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Again, beautiful pictures of an incredible frame. The way the lit frame is protruding from the dark shop... Very nice. Can`t wait to see how the fork is turning out!


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> Here's the latest.


I love the old vs. new in that last picture. That is his first Ti frame in the background.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

holy. crap.

i know there are a few naysayers on this board when it comes to JJ's work, but i can't imagine anyone with the gift of sight looking at the picture of your frame from the rear and NOT getting wood. i say it's impossible!

the_dude


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Had enough?*

So, I'm thinking that perhaps you guys don't want to see any more pics, right? You know..hold off on the welding and fork fabrication shots. I could just wait and show you the finished bike. You know, save it all for the big finish.

*Cool?*


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> So, I'm thinking that perhaps you guys don't want to see any more pics, right? You know..hold off on the welding and fork fabrication shots. I could just wait and show you the finished bike. You know, save it all for the big finish.
> 
> *Cool?*


Stop being a tease you Jones whore and keep those pics rolling.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Fork Me!*

The Truss has begun to take shape!


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

Is this the best thread in the history of the internet? I think so.
Keep those pics coming.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Omg..*

Is it possible to be in love with a frame?

Seriously, that frame is absolutely delicious. 

Great pics...the 'birth of a classic'.

 R.


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> The Truss has begun to take shape!


Fork you Steve, fork you...


----------



## Daner (Apr 30, 2004)

Cheaper and much more effective marketing than buying full-page ads, wouldn't you say?

It actually does a great service to serious framebuilders everywhere. JJ can't possibly satisfy the current demand for frames without changing the way that he works (and I hope that he doesn't do that), but other savvy builders should learn from this and provide this kind of experience for their customers.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

I think I need a new keyboard, mine is full of drool after looking at all those pictures!!! I bet even Dave Turner gets a FMB looking at those.


----------



## mckeand13 (Nov 6, 2004)

Is that a static phase converter on the wall running your mill?

I never thought those worked all that well and always went with a rotory. How's yours working for you?


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Congrats on _*10000 views*_ bud. Is that some sort of record?

Moto


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Something like this should help set your Jones apart from all the others, they are everywhere you know 

Ti anodizing
http://www.titaniumrings.com/spectrumdiamond.html
http://www.titaniumarts.com/content/bikeart/anodizing.html


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

motoman711 said:


> Is that some sort of record?
> 
> Moto


Actually, this thread is in 3rd behind the Picture Thread and the FAQ. NOT BAD!


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

motoman711 said:


> Congrats on _*10000 views*_ bud. Is that some sort of record?
> 
> Moto


i'm sure at least half of those are from me.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Haha, everyday i check this thread just to see if any more pics has surfaced... None! 
Can`t wait to see how the truss works out.


----------



## bobde (Apr 25, 2004)

*I'm not sure which day Aqua will resurface...*

I know he is visiting family and has no computer access, so that is why no new pics. I wonder how far along the fork is today? What a Holiday stress to have!


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Omg Wtf Lol


----------



## goneskiian (Sep 27, 2004)

Steve - With the amount of advertising you're doing for him JJ should just give you this bike. I'm serious, there's got to be a way to track how many orders JJ's getting for his bikes from this thread. He should give you a discount at least! 

Awesome thread. Thanks for sharing!

Cheers and Happy Holidays to all!
-Ian


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> Here's some pics I just received of the new style truss fork that JJ cooked up. "This fork will be substantially stiffer laterally than my current fork". "It will pretty much take anything you can throw at, Steve". "Bombproof".
> 
> All this and only a few grams heavier!
> 
> It's a design that he's had in mind for awhile and he says he is itching to ride this bike and test this fork out.


cool... awesome place to mount a light for night riding, too.

where do you mount the brakes?


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*New Style Truss*

Here's some pics I just received of the new style truss fork that JJ cooked up. "This fork will be substantially stiffer laterally than my current fork". "It will pretty much take anything you can throw at, Steve". "Bombproof".

All this and only a few grams heavier!

It's a design that he's had in mind for awhile and he says he is itching to ride this bike and test this fork out.

BTW Ian, JJ decided that since this story has done so much to promote his company, he has decided to do this build for me, *gratis!*!! What an awesome guy!


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> *gratis!*!! What an awesome guy!


Free eh? That is awfully nice of him... Nice to see you finally back at the grind...


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> cool... awesome place to mount a light for night riding, too.
> 
> where do you mount the brakes?


Very clean looking!
If that was my fork there would be a light mount that would tuck the lamps inside the truss (in front of the head tube) for protection.

I am assuming disc brakes.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

I wonder if Jeff has thought of making a one-piece steer tube/stem?


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

motoman711 said:


> Free eh? That is awfully nice of him... Nice to see you finally back at the grind...


Yes, however, he will make up for it on your build. * Sorry, Man!*

Shiggster: *Disks?* Oh Yeah...Big ones.

One piece steerer/stem? He did do an experimental prototype early on. I think Bryce posted a picture of it in that Truss fork discussion a few weeks ago.


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> One piece steerer/stem? He did do an experimental prototype early on. I think Bryce posted a picture of it in that Truss fork discussion a few weeks ago.


Nah, I didn't post it. But, I know the bike you are talking about. It is a one piece fork, stem, h-bar combo. According to jeff it is silly rigid. The probel with it was that everything is fixed in place. Which obviously means limited cockpit adjustments. It would really be a pain to take on an airplane.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Aquaholic said:


> ...JJ decided that since this story has done so much to promote his company, he has decided to do this build for me,[/FONT] *gratis!*!! What an awesome guy!


You do need to collect this thread and set it up as a stand-alone web page/site. A "Birth of a Bike" sort of thing.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Aquaholic said:


> ...One piece steerer/stem? He did do an experimental prototype early on...


I was thinking about something like a WTB/Potts/Cunningham LD stem. It would be custom fit, of course. You could have a couple different stem/steerer sizes.


----------



## bobde (Apr 25, 2004)

*Shiggy that is a cool idea!*

I had to do a triple take (I guess I'm slow). But now that I see it, I like it! It'd be the only steer tube in which you trim the bottom of it off! I suppose the only hitch is if Jeff could and/or would do a removable faceplate to clear the H-bar. One other nice part is that you wouldn't have 2 clamps on top of the headtube (Upper truss clamp and the stem clamp). 
I guess another method would be to take say a moots removable faceplate stem of the correct length/angle and weld it onto a Ti Tube and then grind off the binder bolts. Not as pretty as the "Nessie" neck that Shiggy has drawn tho.


----------



## Daner (Apr 30, 2004)

motoman711 said:


> Nah, I didn't post it. But, I know the bike you are talking about. It is a one piece fork, stem, h-bar combo. According to jeff it is silly rigid. The probel with it was that everything is fixed in place. Which obviously means limited cockpit adjustments. It would really be a pain to take on an airplane.


I linked to the shots from the gallery on his website. The "truss" uprights are long, straight, unbraced tubes from the front dropout to the handlebar. Looks to be a step over the line when it comes to practicality and potential crashworthiness.

I think this is the bar/stem combo that you are looking for:










That is Josh Ogle holding it. I'd want the curved extensions myself.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Finally more pics! Great looking fork albeit not as curvy looking as his past efforts. But it is all good. Very nice.


----------



## 29inch (Sep 16, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> JJ decided that since this story has done so much to promote his company, he has decided to do this build for me,* gratis*!!! What an awesome guy!


Back up a second.

Are you saying that your frame will be on the house from Jeff?

If so, that is ultra cool, jeff must reeeeaaaaallly be a standup guy...and this thread must have reeeaaaaally generated some business for him...which is good...

The tough thing with respect to a guy working alone in a garage, is that even if the backlog of orders goes out for years into the future, how do you increase you income without increasing the speed of which you produce frames, or hiring someone to help you weld? Lets say on a wild hare that he makes a frame a month (judging by the length of this thread, it's less than that), that only comes out to 40k/yr or so, not counting expenses...of course there's the Hbar, and maybe parts to spec out the bikes if someone buys more than a frame, but still, that's a hard living...

I wonder if having an apprentice or helper is a future option?


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

I always like to think it's the neighbourhood kids welding up the H-Bars now, cranking out ten of them between school and diner for a buck a pop. I wish I had such a job as a kid.

Building custom bikes won't make anyone rich. Good think for Jeff is that the world's best bike frames to him are just tubing costs and some free hours of his time. He does seem to build up most customer frames up as complete bikes, possibly doubling turnover. But then, which shop lives off one bike a month?

I can't believe Jeff is giving away that frame. Did he need any extra publicity? Most of us have clicked on this thread 30 times or more, making up for those 12k views.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Whoa!* Hold on guys...I was just kidding about JJ giving me a free bike. I hate using those stupid little emoticons, but in hindsight, perhaps I should have.

*Anyway, No freebies for me.*

For the time that JJ puts into these bikes, he should be charging a lot more.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> For the time that JJ puts into these bikes, he should be charging a lot more.


i agree. i thought you were serious at first, and it just boggled my mind. for a builder who can crank out a frame a week, and may not have little mouths to feed, a free frame isn't out of the realm of possibility. but for a guy like JJ who takes weeks to craft a frame, and who also has to worry about putting food on the table for his little ones (plus college someday!), it seemed a bit unreal. not to mention his several year waiting list already. it's not like the guy's starving for business!

btw - tell him to send you more pictures. of anything really. this thread needs constant pictures. on second thought, maybe he could just set up some live streaming video on his site...


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

Even at his retail prices, I assume he's making a very modest living. with 1" ti tubing costing roughly $45/ft; 1.5" tubing at $65/ft, plus the cost of fittings (bottle mounts, dropouts, BB shell, EBB) at another $100 or so; the material costs might not be as much as you think. It's all the hardware required to build that makes it a bit tougher to make a living. That Anvil frame jig is in the $7K neighborhood. Plus any tubing and stay mitering fixtures, tube benders and jigs that he uses, not to mention the cost of that Bridgeport and additional hardware I've seen in the pictures. You're easily looking at $30K and up in hardware that he had to purchase. Plus there's the TIG welder and consumables, waste, alignment table, work space (even from home, it has a cost)...


----------



## bobde (Apr 25, 2004)

*Oh Steve, if only you charged 50cents a view....*

You might have REALLY had a free bike after it was said and done! I'm voting for 20,000 views!


----------



## The Tractor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Can that fork be built with....*

4130 Cromo? (thin wall of course) Looks like a very nice bike AQ. One more questions about your fork: Is the steer tube plain, as in there is no lip on the bottom of the tube?(it's hel together by clamping force alone?)

Rob


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

29inch said:


> I wonder if having an apprentice or helper is a future option?


Holy sh!t. I'd be there in a heartbeat.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

The Tractor said:


> 4130 Cromo? (thin wall of course) Looks like a very nice bike AQ. One more questions about your fork: Is the steer tube plain, as in there is no lip on the bottom of the tube?(it's hel together by clamping force alone?)
> 
> Rob


The Jones truss forks use a headset "upper" cup top and bottom. The steer tube is a simple straight tube the gets clamped to the fork on each end.

Could it be built in cro-mo? Sure, just not by Jeff.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

The Tractor said:


> One more questions about your fork: Is the steer tube plain, as in there is no lip on the bottom of the tube?(it's hel together by clamping force alone?)
> 
> Rob


Straight gauge, non butted, no lip. Here's some pics to help visualize how the Truss goes together.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Truss assembly - more.


Note the last two pics. You can see the difference between my new "Freeride Truss" vs the conventional configuration.

BTW, we're staying with an aluminum steerer as opposed to Ti. JJ feels that the added strength of the thicker aluminum steerer will be better for me. "It's not worth it to shave a few grams in this area".


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> *Whoa!* Hold on guys...I was just kidding about JJ giving me a free bike. I hate using those stupid little emoticons, but in hindsight, perhaps I should have.
> 
> *Anyway, No freebies for me.*
> 
> For the time that JJ puts into these bikes, he should be charging a lot more.


Dude, I told you that sarcasm doesn't come through on the web!  I almost passed out when you said you were getting it for free. Especially after I gave up my spot for you.


----------



## movingmountain (Jun 6, 2004)

I am addicted to this thread. I may need a twelve step program.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Haha, me too. Interesting to compare AQs FResque fork versus JJs "old" one.


----------



## smilin-buddha (Sep 10, 2005)

*Apprentice*

Could be the newest reality show. I for one would be happy to go. Or maybe a movie Weekend at the Jones. I am sure it would never happen, but likes a real Jones bike one can always dream.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

smudge said:


> That Anvil frame jig is in the $7K neighborhood.


Well, the new Super Masters are, that one wasn't. Based on this thread, I'll be expecting Jeff to trade up any day now.....


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

DWF said:


> Well, the new Super Masters are, that one wasn't. Based on this thread, I'll be expecting Jeff to trade up any day now.....


 What was the Master? about $5K?

He should definitely trade up. You never know when you're going to have a catastrophic jig failure and every builder should have an extra lying around just in case. 

In a round about way, my point was that he has invested quite a chunk of coin into all that gear, and he's got to get the ROI somehow.

I love this thread. It's my favorite ever. I dream the more builders will pick this up (the sending of photos) and happy customers will make more threads like this. In my imaginary world, it would help more riders make purchasing decisions leaning towards independant builders rather than the big three production monsters.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

smudge said:


> Even at his retail prices, I assume he's making a very modest living. with 1" ti tubing costing roughly $45/ft; 1.5" tubing at $65/ft, plus the cost of fittings (bottle mounts, dropouts, BB shell, EBB) at another $100 or so; the material costs might not be as much as you think. It's all the hardware required to build that makes it a bit tougher to make a living. That Anvil frame jig is in the $7K neighborhood. Plus any tubing and stay mitering fixtures, tube benders and jigs that he uses, not to mention the cost of that Bridgeport and additional hardware I've seen in the pictures. You're easily looking at $30K and up in hardware that he had to purchase. Plus there's the TIG welder and consumables, waste, alignment table, work space (even from home, it has a cost)...


Ya, well he made a pretty penny when he sold his two bikes shops here in SoCal.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Apprentices*



29inch said:


> I wonder if having an apprentice or helper is a future option?


Apprentices?

He's already got 'em!


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

Rivet said:


> Ya, well he made a pretty penny when he sold his two bikes shops here in SoCal.


 I sure hope so. I've seen more than a few deals go through (for small shops) where the owner was able to make just enough to cover his debt, with very little leftover. It's not only great to see someone who has original ideas, it's great to see them create those ideas with some financial success.

Aqua - keep it up. I'm a complete addict but I fear withdrawel I'm going to experience once you have your bike.


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

smudge said:


> I sure hope so. I've seen more than a few deals go through (for small shops) where the owner was able to make just enough to cover his debt, with very little leftover. It's not only great to see someone who has original ideas, it's great to see them create those ideas with some financial success.
> 
> Aqua - keep it up. I'm a complete addict but I fear withdrawel I'm going to experience once you have your bike.


Don't worry. If you guys aren't sick of looking at them I will post pics of my build.


----------



## bobde (Apr 25, 2004)

*Moto, I forget, what wil your build be?*

I can't remember what your build is going to be Moto, is it going to be similar to Aqua?


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

bobde said:


> I can't remember what your build is going to be Moto, is it going to be similar to Aqua?


No, I am not nearly as aggro as the Aqua man. Mine is going to be nearly identical to Jeff's personal bike. Smaller tubes. I am shorter than either of them so I will have a shorter TT. I think that I am going to go with the older style truss fork instead of the new freeride version. I guess it would be boring to watch a very similar frame going together. Too much deja vu!


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Cranky*

170mm XTR getting "the treatment".

I believe the weld-a-thon has begun.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Aqua, why the 170's?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

That makes my stomach feel funny.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

ozlongboarder said:


> Hey Aqua, why the 170's?


good question....very good question.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

ozlongboarder said:


> Hey Aqua, why the 170's?


I'm sick of being 8 feet tall. I had a few inches removed from my legs.

Evil: It is kinda hard to watch..eh?

Aqua


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Cranked 2*

Chop Chop.

Here's the deal....I rode two of JJ's bikes whilst up in Medford. The 26'er had 165's on it and the 29er had 170's.

The 170mm's felt killer.

The idea is that the shorter crank arms are better suited for riding in the chunky stuff. My BB height will be fairly low so, when coming into an ugly, sketchy section I will be able to get an extra pedal stroke (or two) to power through, as opposed to just slamming into obstacles with a lot of momentum. Also, the increased ground clearance will be a plus in regards to pedal strikes. Oh, and it will be a bit easier on my knees as well.

I'm sure that the debate of long vs short crank arms has been flogged fairly heavily, and not just in this forum.

Here's an example of what happens to my existing cranks and pedals if this gives you a better picture of what I'm after.


----------



## bobde (Apr 25, 2004)

*I wonder what the folks at Shimano think when they see that...*

I mean, I'm sure some Shimanos check out these forums. I wonder if they gasp or what when they see us chopping down their fancy cranks. Seems like they're missing the boat on a business opportunity here.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Btw*



bobde said:


> I mean, I'm sure some Shimanos check out these forums. I wonder if they gasp or what when they see us chopping down their fancy cranks. Seems like they're missing the boat on a business opportunity here.


BTW, I have an XTR crankset (175mm) chopped, polished to a mirror finish, ready to slap on the Jones. *I put a lot of time into this.* I guess it'll stay put on the FrankenCruiser.


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

How much does JJ charge for the XTR crank job?


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

*Grind Baby, Grind*



Aquaholic said:


> Here's the deal....I rode two of JJ's bikes whilst up in Medford. The 26'er had 165's on it and the 29er had 170's.
> 
> The 170mm's felt killer.
> 
> The idea is that the shorter crank arms are for riding in the chunky stufff. When coming into an ugly, sketchy section I will be able to get an extra pedal stroke or two to navigate through as opposed to just slamming into it with a lot of momentum. Also, the increased ground clearance will be a plus. Oh, and it will be a bit easier on my knees as well.


Yep, Jeff likes the shorter cranks. There is also the fact that your feet are closer to being right next to each other so you can, in theory, land drops better.


----------



## bobde (Apr 25, 2004)

*I've been riding 170's*

My chopped xtrs are also 170. I suppose the BB heigh has a lot to do with it, but I started on 175's and seemed to have an annoying amount of crankarm strikes. For me the 170's feel just right.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

With longer cranks on the other hand, feet when level are further apart which might add stability?
In any case, you can drop the seat some, and have more seat-butt clearance with the cranks level. More leg suspension preloading hops and landing drops? If you already run the seat low less of a factor obviously, but I like it high.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

smudge said:


> What was the Master? about $5K?
> 
> He should definitely trade up. You never know when you're going to have a catastrophic jig failure and every builder should have an extra lying around just in case.
> 
> ...


A little less than that, not much though. Trust me, I understood your point. You can wrap up tons of money in a framebuilding bidness. Plus, having a stock of Ti tubes on hand is VERY expensive. I know a small builder who just bought $35K of Ti tubing to have a year's supply of stock on hand.


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> Chop Chop.
> 
> Here's the deal....I rode two of JJ's bikes whilst up in Medford. The 26'er had 165's on it and the 29er had 170's.
> 
> ...


 You know what would be great? A bash ring to fit those cranks. I envision a version of my XTR guard, shrunken down to fit that BCD with threads that would accept a CR bolt from the back side.

It might not exactly jive with the aesthetic of the remodeled crank, but it would sure be functional for guys like Aqua and myself.

Does anyone know how consistant that mod is from crank to crank? If I had one in my hands, I could take measurements, draft up a bash in SolidWorks and get the file off to Brett for fabrication (provided he's still interested in taking new work)

I'll mock one up this weekend if I have time and post the model here to see if you all like it.

Is this something you'd use Aqua?


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

Deleted original post.

Here are some quick refinements to the model I posted earlier. Let me know if you're interested, make suggestions and I'll make changes as you want them.

Keep the pics coming Steve. I can't wait to see the final build.

S


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Cranked 3*

Here's the finished crankset.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Grindage*



smudge said:


> You know what would be great? A bash ring to fit those cranks. I envision a version of my XTR guard, shrunken down to fit that BCD with threads that would accept a CR bolt from the back side.
> 
> It might not exactly jive with the aesthetic of the remodeled crank, but it would sure be functional for guys like Aqua and myself.
> 
> ...


Smudge:

*Thanks for your input on this.* Yes, I'm a bit nervous about running sans bashring on this bike. I was strongly considering going with an XT crank and bashring. My 5Pack has 5 inches of travel and a 14" high BB height. When I roll some of this stuff, the suspension obviously compresses and the bike gets closer to the ground. Obviously, with a full rigid and bigger wheels I won't have that occuring (as much). I hope! But, I still think I'll have to be careful and tread lightly at first, to see what I can get away with. JJ and I went over this carefully and he feels that an occasional hit to the chain won't be catastophic and the Ti ring is certainly more stout than aluminum. Still, I don't want to trash this expensive crankset.

This stunt I call the "Start Button". It scrapes the Turner's bash ring pretty heavily.

Anyway, let's talk offline about this bashring idea.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> This stunt I call the "Start Button". It scrapes the Turners bash ring pretty heavily.


I predict that on the new SS, the chain will not contact the rock at all. Big wheels shall rule the earth!


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Duuuude, why aren't you wheelie droppin that s#!t??? That is what I would do.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Padre said:


> I predict that on the new SS, the chain will not contact the rock at all...


Maybe, maybe not. JJ likes to use low BBs. Look at the specs for Motoman's frame.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

motoman711 said:


> Duuuude, why aren't you wheelie droppin that s#!t??? That is what I would do.


*Isn't it a bit past your bedtime?*

"You can't tell from the picture, but to get enough speed to huck that sucker it'd be tough to make the immediate right turn that follows. Wheelie dropping is tricky too as it's a little steeper than it seems and the approach is really rough (hench the need for speed to get up on there).

Anyways, it's much more fun to watch Aqua bash the crap out of the boulder as he goes over! " - *Terminaut*


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> *Isn't it a bit past your bedtime?*
> 
> "You can't tell from the picture, but to get enough speed to huck that sucker it'd be tough to make the immediate right turn that follows. Wheelie dropping is tricky too as it's a little steeper than it seems and the approach is really rough (hench the need for speed to get up on there).
> 
> Anyways, it's much more fun to watch Aqua bash the crap out of the boulder as he goes over! " - *Terminaut*


Man, if you had the skilz then you would manual off that sucka and then pivot in mid air to make the turn... that is what I would do.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

are these available sans frame?


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Ebb*

EBB, lightened and ready to go.


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

Aquaholic said:


> EBB, lightened and ready to go.


 Pretty buff. Are you going to make the cranks match?

Monte


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Weld -a-thon*

JJ's Weld-a-thon has begun.


----------



## floatch (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh my God, this is the nastiest bike porn I've ever seen.
I haven't felt this way about a bike since I was sixteen and I saw the manager's bike at the shop I was working at. It was a Schwinn Paramount with ALL purple parts, and until then, it was the sweetest bike I'd ever seen.

Wowzers.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Monte said:


> Pretty buff. Are you going to make the cranks match?
> 
> Monte


I think I'm going to leave it with this satin finish for now. I can finish and buff it out later, if I wish. However, I did the mirror finish on my FrankenCruiser's XTR. It looks pimpy for about 2 rides and then it gets scratched and ratty looking. I have to keep after it with the Mother's to keep it looking swanky.


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> JJ's Weld-a-thon has begun.


Jeffs welds really look great.


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> I think I'm going to leave it with this satin finish for now. I can finish and buff it out later, if I wish. However, I did the mirror finish on my FrankenCruiser's XTR. It looks pimpy for about 2 rides and then it gets scratched and ratty looking. I have to keep after it with the Mother's to keep it looking swanky.


How much does Jeff charge for the XTR crank make over?

Thanks.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

I think if he'd quote a price for that, he'd not have enough time to do any welding. And his waiting list is over 4 years already (my buddy is on the list, got to hear 4 years recently)
Over cleaner does the job in 45mins says a certain LBS owner. Butting the extra holes off, just patience and guts.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I wonder how much he'd charge me to hang out and look over his shoulder for a week or two. I can't imagine a more enjoyable job.


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Cloxxki said:


> I think if he'd quote a price for that, he'd not have enough time to do any welding. And his waiting list is over 4 years already (my buddy is on the list, got to hear 4 years recently)
> Over cleaner does the job in 45mins says a certain LBS owner. Butting the extra holes off, just patience and guts.


The set on the picture above is not on one of his bikes, so he must do them for individuals other than his frame customers.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

What's with the $20 Aheadset? Setup only?

I also wanted to say great thread, but you already know that.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

1strongone1 said:


> The set on the picture above is not on one of his bikes, so he must do them for individuals other than his frame customers.


unless i completely misunderstood his post, i believe auqa chopped and polished those cranks himself.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Bigger Balls*



Fattirewilly said:


> What's with the $20 Aheadset? Setup only?
> 
> I also wanted to say great thread, but you already know that.


I've always wondered the same thing. Although there are some very fine headsets from some quality manufacturers available, JJ uses the "Aheadset" by Cane Creek for a number of reasons. *None of which have anything at all to do with price:*

"I use the Aheadset SAS headset because it is the best headset for the application.

It has a compression ring design for keeping the 'upper cup' tight against the steerer tube.

XXXX uses a rubber o-ring to fill the gap between the 'upper cup' and the steerer tube which works fine but does have some play since the rubber o-ring can compress and allow the top cup to move around on the steerer tube. This is normally not noticeable, but with two 'upper' headsets, both with the rubber o-ring, the play is doubled and is then very noticeable, especially with the fore and aft stiffness of the truss fork.

*The SAS headset also has larger ball bearings.*

It is lighter.

And it comes in any color you want as long as it's black.

It is a very durable, reliable, functional and light weight headset".


Additionally:

"Your headset is different than the one in the assembly pictures in the above post.

Another reason I use this head set is that it has a lower stack height that is almost 10mm shorter than XXXX.

Aheadset- 26mm total stack

XXXX- 35.5mm stack

Function, not fashion".


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Bling Pile*

While we're waiting on the JJ to finish up welding the frame....I thought that I would show you a few of the accoutrements that will festoon me scoot.


----------



## b12yan88 (Jun 28, 2004)

goodness, im guessing the entire build is 5000+


----------



## spuddy (Oct 3, 2004)

Two head badges?


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

4 speed?

B


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

b12yan88 said:


> goodness, im guessing the entire build is 5000+


Better add a few more pluses!


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Better add a few more pluses!


No rear cog?

Probably waiting for a Boone rear cog like everyone else!


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

Hello Aquaholic

First I would like to thank you for taking us along this process. It's really cool to see what goes into one of Jeff's bikes. Now if I could have the patients to wait 4 year. 

I was hoping you could answer a question for me. I see your going to use a Sram trigger shifter and I'm assuming that you going to be using Jeff H-bars too. Were are you going to mount the shifter. I've thought about using these bars, but I'm not going back to friction to do so. I've also thought if someone could machine a two piece mounting bracket for the new OX shifter, you could then mount them on the straight piece of the bar. Just a thought.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Split Personality*

*Donkey*: Yes, this bike will be schizophrenic. It will split time as a 4 speed and a SS. The first pics of the completed build will be as a SS. (*Padre*, the Boone 20T rear cog came in the day after this pic was snapped).
*
SOFTBUTT*: After some experimenting, we were able to get the X.0 shifter to work properly on the H-Bar. The key was the ability to rotate the downshift paddle. In the past, with the X.9 shifters, a workable position for the shifter was a stretch.

I'll get a closeup picture from JJ of the shifter mounted on the bar so that you can see the setup.

Anyway, we're waiting on the 4 speed cassette (not going with Boone for this), so that's why the first completed build pics wil be SS.

*Spuddy:* I can't decide which headbadge will look best so, I'll run both. Odd numbered days I'll run gold....even numbered, I'll sport the silver.

I'm glad that you all are enjoying this, this has been big fun for me as well. Thanks to JJ for documenting this build with fantastic pics. The completed frame pics should be rolling in soon!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Aqua, are those the normal Hope hoses? Or, did you upgrade them?

I coulda sworn they came with black. But, on my build I want grey... and, am curious which hoses to "upgrade" to....


BTW, I hate you. (in a sarcastic, jealous way).


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Hydro Lines*



donkekus said:


> Aqua, are those the normal Hope hoses? Or, did you upgrade them?
> 
> I coulda sworn they came with black. But, on my build I want grey... and, am curious which hoses to "upgrade" to....
> 
> BTW, I hate you. (in a sarcastic, jealous way).


Rebadged Goodridge lines..clear coated. We ordered them that way from Hope.


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

I've been ignoring this thread for weeks, thanks for wasting 2 hours of my day ...


----------



## kinkcrazy (Nov 14, 2004)

*hope brakes*

How about a bit of de-anno on those brakes?. I was contemplating this when i had my hopes


----------



## Black Bart (Apr 19, 2004)

SOFTBUTT said:


> Hello Aquaholic
> 
> First I would like to thank you for taking us along this process. It's really cool to see what goes into one of Jeff's bikes. Now if I could have the patients to wait 4 year.
> 
> I was hoping you could answer a question for me. I see your going to use a Sram trigger shifter and I'm assuming that you going to be using Jeff H-bars too. Were are you going to mount the shifter. I've thought about using these bars, but I'm not going back to friction to do so. I've also thought if someone could machine a two piece mounting bracket for the new OX shifter, you could then mount them on the straight piece of the bar. Just a thought.


Just FYI:

I've been using H-bars for a few weeks now with XT triggers with no modification, mounted on the front extensions just beyond my brake levers. If you have small hands/short fingers it may be a bit awkward, but it works fine for me. Interesting idea to have a larger split mount made, I wonder how it would feel with the triggers at a different angle then the grips.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Wheel Porn!*

Czech these fat sonofa*****es out!

29mm wide

*504* grams each.

DT Supercomp Spokes 2.0mm/1.7mm/1.8mm

 DT Aluminum Nips

*DISHLESS Build .*

*Thank you Jason! You are the man!*


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Wheel Porn (mas)*

Big Fatties!


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

Guitar Ted said:


> How much did you have to grease Jason's palm for a set of those?


Yeah, I would have waited if I'd known these are available.

Monte


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Thought those hoops were still pre-production?*

How much did you have to grease Jason's palm for a set of those?


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> How much did you have to grease Jason's palm for a set of those?


Yeah, what's going on here? Isn't it bad enough that you've got that bike coming? You gotta rub even more stuff in our faces?


----------



## goneskiian (Sep 27, 2004)

Are those Mango CK hubs?!? 

I've had a set of those on order for months!!!!

OK, so mine are ISO Disc versions. Hope this means they've done another round of Mango. 

Nice wheel build. 

Cheers!
-Ian


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Did you sell your soul for this ****! Got I am ****ing jealous, and I though that only worked when it came to hot chicks


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

The good thing for all you guys waiting for those rims is that you are going to find out pretty quick how well they stand up to abuse!


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2004)

*Wheel weight.*

Is there anyway Mr. Jones could weigh those wheels for us?


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Weighty matters*



Loki said:


> Is there anyway Mr. Jones could weigh those wheels for us?


*The complete front wheel (as pictured) with tire, tube and disk (no QR) is 1921grams / 4.2 lbs.*

*The complete rear wheel (as pictured) with tire, tube, cog, fun bolts and disk is 2112 grams / 4.6 lbs.*

* Front wheel without tire, tube and disk is 860 / 1.9 lbs.*

 The rear wheel was not weighed before installation of the disk and tire.

* The foldable ExiWolf tires save 160 grams / .35 lbs for the pair when compared on the same scale to a wire bead Exi.*


----------



## bobde (Apr 25, 2004)

*Ths Salsa decals....*

...at a quick glance look like "Hot Wheels" stickers. I nominate them for the best decals I've ever seen on a rim. In truth I've never noticed the stickers before tho. But with disc specific rims, the side is a prime advertising location.

I agree. Steve will test those wheels well for the rest of us. They look the part, I hope the hold up well.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

That is the most custom, wicked-assed sh!t I have ever seen. That thing takes the cake (and table cloth and dining room too). Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Salsa Cycles (Dec 7, 2004)

*The Salsa rims are preproduction*

Just a quick FYI. The rims used are in fact preproduction. Salsa provided our last 2 prototypes rims to Jeff and Aqua for testing purposes. Jeff will be building a set for himself as well as soon as I cut them out of one of our proto wheelsets. Our hope is that they get ridden a lot and our expectation is that both Jeff and Aqua will do just that and give us direct and critical feedback.

Besides, by providing rims, I can now watch this thread during work hours.....

Thanks to JJ and Aqua for this thread and the opportunity to participate.

Jason

PS. The new rims are in production now. We may possibly have them by the first week of Feb.


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Wow, nearly *20000  * views. At this rate it will pass the FAQ. This thread already has the most replies in 29er board history (at least with the new format).


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Getting Reamed!*

*Welding is complete.*


Headtube being reamed and faced.

"I still have some more work to do on your frame and fork then I'll start the finish work. From there I'll be ready for the bike build."

It won't be long now!


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> *Welding is complete.*
> 
> 
> Headtube being reamed and faced.
> ...


Lookin purty. You need a mango head badge to match your hubs.


----------



## Tappoix (Mar 18, 2004)

*FKNA, Aqua!!*


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Very beautiful Aqua. Feels like we are witnessing a baby-delivery almost...


----------



## Pinch (Nov 1, 2004)

erol/frost said:


> Feels like we are witnessing a baby-delivery almost...


Trust me, this is a lot prettier.

Aqua - Awesome! This thread is just plain awesome! It is amazing to see what a true love of the sport can inspire. Have you given any thought to what will be this bike's virgin ride? I hope it is Noble, but if not I can't wait to see you ripping it up on Noble on this thing!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Pinch said:


> Trust me, this is a lot prettier.
> 
> Aqua - Awesome! This thread is just plain awesome! It is amazing to see what a true love of the sport can inspire. Have you given any thought to what will be this bike's virgin ride? I hope it is Noble, but if not I can't wait to see you ripping it up on Noble on this thing!


 Its virgin ride will be under JJ. Jeff likes to test ride every bike to make sure everything is working to his expectations.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

probably the best sloppy seconds ever experienced though.


----------



## Pinch (Nov 1, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Its virgin ride will be under JJ. Jeff likes to test ride every bike to make sure everything is working to his expectations.


So, where will Aqua's virgin ride on this new bike be?


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Sloppy Seconds, Indeed!*

Ha Ha..Sloppy seconds is right. It's quite likely that it's virgin ride could be in the snow.

Damn..I am Jones'n for some more Jones porn from JJ! I really can't wait to see what the new style Truss looks like mated to the frame. If I don't get some relief soon, I may have to bust out the PhotoShop.

*Pincher:* You know me all too well! My first ride on this beast, will of course be.....*Noble Canyon*. This scoot was conceived with Noble in mind.

Pretty soon, I'll be able to post some images, from Noble.... like this, piloting the One.

So, Ya'll quit ordering H-bars, so that JJ can finish my baby up. Or, at least hold off until he starts Bryce's build.

*PS Erol/Frost:* PUSH JJ....PUSH!!!!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

movingmountain said:


> un-f-ng believable photos. After this post it will take a couple of years of waiting to get one. I guess my question/ post on the Homer side about his warranty is answered.


yeah the photos are real nice and that rock to flat drop would be tough even on a DH bike


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

(OK that's it...Pushing aside all pride...I'm asking...)

Aqua - what else do you do other than ride bikes for fitness? I mean, you look ultra-fit in some of those shots. (this is getting tough to type) Do you lift, run, aerobics/yoga, rock-climb? Are you just a fitness junkie in general? Does your day job include lots of manual labor? All that muscle mass has to be for somthing other than just cycling. What's the story man?

Come on guys - I know some of you had the same question....didn't you...you must have...

LP


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

lanpope said:


> (OK that's it...Pushing aside all pride...I'm asking...)
> 
> Aqua - what else do you do other than ride bikes for fitness? I mean, you look ultra-fit in some of those shots. (this is getting tough to type) Do you lift, run, aerobics/yoga, rock-climb? Are you just a fitness junkie in general? Does your day job include lots of manual labor? All that muscle mass has to be for somthing other than just cycling. What's the story man?
> 
> ...


He does it so he looks good in a skirt!  There is a photo drifting around here somewhere of him wearing a nice little oufit out on his bike but I can find it.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*In JJ we Truss*

"Your seat tube is now reamed, honed and slotted."

"Below are pictures of me facing the fork. This will insure the headset will be perfectly aligned with the frame and stem. This will result in a super smooth and long lasting headset with no play."

*So, all of the final facing and machine work is complete. * Time for some elbow grease and Scotch Brite!


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> "Your seat tube is now reamed, honed and slotted."
> 
> "Below are pictures of me facing the fork. This will insure the headset will be perfectly aligned with the frame and stem. This will result in a super smooth and long lasting headset with no play."
> 
> *So, all of the final facing and machine work is complete. * Time for some elbow grease and Scotch Brite!


I might have to get an Aquaholic signature series fork. It looks great.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Hahaha, a labor of love! I really hope you`re there with camera in hand... =) 

That fork... Simply wow. I vision putting a pair of NightSuns or NiteRiders on that "triangle". Would look and be very functional for nightrides.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*It's a skort, ya boob!*



ozlongboarder said:


> He does it so he looks good in a skirt!  There is a photo drifting around here somewhere of him wearing a nice little oufit out on his bike but I can find it.


* Ivan: *  You lookin' for this?

*Lanpope:* "Aqua - what else do you do other than ride bikes for fitness? What's the story man?"
 Massive amounts of sex.


----------



## TheSingleGuy (Mar 11, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> * Ivan: *  You lookin' for this?
> 
> *Lanpope:* "Aqua - what else do you do other than ride bikes for fitness? What's the story man?"
> Massive amounts of sex.


Speaking of sex, are you sporting wood in that picture?

Looks more like a tent than a skort.


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> * Ivan: *  You lookin' for this?
> 
> *Lanpope:* "Aqua - what else do you do other than ride bikes for fitness? What's the story man?"
> Massive amounts of sex.


There we go, that makes me feel better...you look kind of fat in the skort 

BTW - is that SSLOS's Wily in the foreground of the skort shot?

LP


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Sslos*



lanpope said:


> There we go, that makes me feel better...you look kind of fat in the skort
> 
> BTW - is that SSLOS's Wily in the foreground of the skort shot?
> 
> LP


HA, Good eye! Indeed, that is the legendary *SSLOS.* Rumor has it that he is still in therapy after seeing me in my Skort.

BTW, That is a member of *ZZ Top* (FarLeft), that was riding with us that day.

Photos are from last summers *SSSS*, SoCal SingleSpeed Summit.


----------



## bobde (Apr 25, 2004)

*Would you guys really mount a headlight to a rigid frame?*

I''ve only ridden with my old Halogen and new(er) HID on my head. Wouldn't having it mounted on the frame just beat the crap out of it? Granted, HID has no filament, but it is taking much more shock there on the bike. There is a lot more cush having it on the head.

The fork looks really great. I am looking fwd to that photo of the fork and the frame together!!!


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Thats the one


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

bobde said:


> I''ve only ridden with my old Halogen and new(er) HID on my head. Wouldn't having it mounted on the frame just beat the crap out of it? Granted, HID has no filament, but it is taking much more shock there on the bike. There is a lot more cush having it on the head.


Heck yah! I used fork/bars mounted halogen lights off road for 12 years before I owned a suspension fork. Still do it (and HID) about half the time for 8 more years.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Wow!*

*OK, my mind is blown! * I woke up at 4:00 in the morning today, unable to sleep. Knowing that the day that I see this bike completed is drawing near....I still could not picture what it looked like with the _"AquaTruss"_ mated to the frame.

I was seriously getting ready to whip out the PhotoShop to catch a glimpse.

These images came streaming in today and I gotta say......*my mind is cooked!*

This thing is totally wild looking, eh? It looks like some alien space dude landed his UFO outside of area 51, and then whipped this thing out.

_JJ, you are truly a mad scientist._

I can't imagine what it's going to look like once he starts throwing some bling on it.

I gotta go lay down.


----------



## OrBikbldr (Jul 5, 2005)

oh oh ohOH OHOHOH!!..Aaaahhhhhh....damn it I have to change my shorts.


sorry


can't wait to see the whole thing


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

Sweet! Sure glad there's like a 5 year wait just to get on the wait list, or something like that. Or I should say my wife's glad....

Monte


----------



## Reedster (Jul 5, 2005)

*I'm with Monte.*



Monte said:


> Sweet! Sure glad there's like a 5 year wait just to get on the wait list, or something like that. Or I should say my wife's glad....
> 
> Monte


This post has seen me go through a transformation. When I first saw the Jones Bikes I just didn't think they were very nice. But, having seen the beautiful and artful way they are constructed I have become quite enamored of them. I may never be able to afford one, so it's just as well that the wait list is so long. It will keep me from spending money I don't have.

But, just maybe, I can head down to Noble Canyon and catch Aqua when he tries that thing out... In fact, maybe that should be the So Cal SS gathering of the season.

~R


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*No comprende?*

*Anybody know what language this is? Or, what it says?*

The following clips about your bike were found here-->  http://happymtb.org/forum/read.php/1/320055

Glöm inte hur Aquaholics Jeff Jones-bygge utvecklar sig för bövelen, rörkrökning och fräsning på programmet. 
http://forums.mtbr.com

Re: Dagens dos med 29er-porr

Skrivet av jns den 21a november

AAAHHHHHH!!!!!

Den där tråden med Aquaholics Jeff Jones-bygge får mig att ligga sömnlös om nätterna och somnar jag är jag fast i våta Titandrömmar....

Spärra kortet, spärra korten, spärra kortet....

Kort sagt trodde jag nog inte att man kunde få gåshud av ett rambygge.

//jns


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Look slike Swedish to me, couldn't find much easily on the website as to hint language. With my knowledge of Germanic languages I can't just translate it. Couldn't find a text-translator for Swedish online either, just some one-word-dictionaties.
Basically I get the impression they're drooling over US-made Ti 29"ers, found lurking on here.

Wait it says on top "sveriges", Swedish.


----------



## jns (Nov 5, 2005)

In swedish, the last half actually posted by me on a swedish mtb-forum. The essence of the message is the same as every other post in this discussion, im stunned by the workmanship, finish and the design of JJ's bikes. 

Due to lack of finances and patience to wait for my own Jones i will go for a On-One inbred 29'er for now. It will hopefully be delivered in a few days.

But maby sometimes in the future...

//jns


----------



## Daner (Apr 30, 2004)

It is Swedish. I've got to run to make an emergency Thomson Stem delivery, but if nobody else has translated it by the time I get back on I can do it for you.


----------



## burner (Mar 7, 2005)

*inaugural ride?*



Reedster said:


> But, just maybe, I can head down to Noble Canyon and catch Aqua when he tries that thing out... In fact, maybe that should be the So Cal SS gathering of the season.
> 
> ~R


Sounds like a good idea, Aqua you down? I'm sure some of the So Cal 29er fiends that have been watching this build would like to show up for a big wheeled Noble session. I'd be there.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*1st date*



burner said:


> Sounds like a good idea, Aqua you down? I'm sure some of the So Cal 29er fiends that have been watching this build would like to show up for a big wheeled Noble session. I'd be there.


I remember when I was back in high School, and somehow I talked Christa Larsen (the hottest girl in the school) into going to the prom with me. It was amazing.... that she agreed to go out with me. *I was giddy.* *I was terrified*.

Anyway, my buds couldn't believe it, and wanted to join me with their dates... guess what I ended up doing?

I think my first ride with this creation....... I may just need some alone time with her. You know...just to get aquainted and feel each other out.

After that...I'm all for a Big Wheeled SoCal Noble run.

*Should I break out the skort?*

Aqua


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> I remember when I was back in high School, and somehow I talked Christa Larsen (the hottest babe in the school) into going to the prom with me. It was amazing, that she agreed to go out with me. *I was giddy.* *I was terrified*.
> 
> Anyway, my buds couldn't believe it, and wanted to join me with their dates... guess what I ended up doing?
> 
> ...


Yeah, you gotta put the first few scuffs on her to break her in properly. 
Pro motocrossers get these amazing helmets painted by Troy Lee... They probably cost as much as the Jones. What do they do before they even put it on thier head? Bang it on something... Put the first scratch on it. That way you don't have to worry so much anymore.


----------



## Fredrik Larsson (Oct 12, 2005)

Aquaholic said:


> *Anybody know what language this is? Or, what it says?*
> 
> Swedish...
> 
> ...


I guess Daner is satisfied with my translation? =)

You can't imagine how jealous I'm, this is the coolest and best bike in the universe, f*cking amazing. Congratulations.

//Fredrik Lasson- First post on mtbr today =)


----------



## Daner (Apr 30, 2004)

Fredrik Larsson said:


> I guess Daner is satisfied with my translation? =)
> 
> You can't imagine how jealous I'm, this is the coolest and best bike in the universe, f*cking amazing. Congratulations.
> 
> //Fredrik Lasson- First post on mtbr today =)


Almost satisfied. 

Glöm inte hur Aquaholics Jeff Jones-bygge utvecklar sig för bövelen, rörkrökning och fräsning på programmet. 
http://forums.mtbr.com

Whatever you do, don't forget to check out how Aquaholic's Jeff Jones build is shaping up. Tube bending and facing are up next.

Re: Dagens dos med 29er-porr

The day's dose of 29er-porn

Skrivet av jns den 21a november

Written by jns the 21th of November.

AAAHHHHHH!!!!!

AAAHHHHHH!!!!!

Den där tråden med Aquaholics Jeff Jones-bygge får mig att ligga sömnlös om nätterna och somnar jag är jag fast i våta Titandrömmar....

That thread with Aquaholic's Jeff Jones-build keeps me awake at night, and if I do sleep I get stuck in wet Titanium dreams&#8230;.

Spärra kortet, spärra korten, spärra kortet....

Block the credit card, block the credit card, block the credit card....

Kort sagt trodde jag nog inte att man kunde få gåshud av ett rambygge.

In short, I didn't believe that watching a frame being built could give you goose bumps.


----------



## burner (Mar 7, 2005)

*didn't mean the actual cherry popper...*



Aquaholic said:


> I think my first ride with this creation....... I may just need some alone time with her. You know...just to get aquainted and feel each other out.
> 
> After that...I'm all for a Big Wheeled SoCal Noble run.
> 
> ...


some things just need to be done in private. You need to get the feel for her, so you can give it to her good while we're all watching 

Besides, we all know you're not going to be waiting around for a scheduled ride when you receive it, let's schedule something for a little while afterward... a kick ass 29er group ride to wrap up this thread as it deserves.

your nads will have to make the call if the skort in winter is a wise idea.... You could wear a red leather gstring for all I care, going to be hard to notice anything but that bike anyway.

wait... I think my imagination just made myself sick.


----------



## Tappoix (Mar 18, 2004)

you go to a quiet place, lay down a soft blanket, and make thweet thweet love to her.


it's an eerie thing you got there, Aqua. JJ got some voodoo in them tubes.






p.s. - skip the skort. this is a time for serious reflection, brah.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Odds & Ends*

*Getting down to the details now.*

JJ and I fought tooth and nail over what screws to mount the headbadge with. But, alas...I finally won out. BTW, I opted for the pewter on the headbadge.

Here's the HBar getting the wrap job.

382 grams as pictured with grips and tape.

Some of you lucky peeps are going to be getting an HBar for Xmas!


----------



## boboso (Oct 17, 2002)

I remember when Jeff had a little shop here in AV. Did great work and built up a few bikes for me back then. His move to the North left me without an LBS for a bit, until I discovered The Path and R&R. 

Aquaholic, your thread has me inspired to do something crazy! Perhaps it starts with the H-Bar for my single speed...

hmmmmm


----------



## unit (Nov 24, 2005)

*I hope Im one*

of those lucky peeps. those H bars are sweet!

Great thread for sure, JJ ought to give you a little gift for such pub.

BTW what are your connections to get those parts (rims especially)?


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

Aquaholic said:


> Some of you lucky peeps are going to be getting an HBar for Xmas!


Really? Wow, thanks, you shouldn't have.

Monte


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Monte said:


> Really? Wow, thanks, you shouldn't have.
> 
> Monte


......


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

Aquaholic said:


> ......


Doh!....


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*I've got Glass Balls!*

*I've got glass balls in my headset.* Actually, they are ceramic. And *Big*. And _certified._

56, 5/32" Silicon Nitride Grade 3 balls. These will replace the OEM stainless bearings and cage.

They have a tolerance of +.000010".

This brings the total weight of the headset to 84 grams.

If a King headset could dream...it would dream of being this trick.

*Headset Caviar.*

PS No more overheating on those high speed bar spins!


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

Dude, you're killing me with this build! I check this thread more than my email. BTW, love the balls.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

For what do you suppose Jeff uses the stethoscope (see background)?


----------



## AOF (Jul 10, 2005)

Stethoscopes can be used to check the bearings on motors, pumps, and bicycle parts I guess.

-dan


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

It was bad enough being jealous of your frame, fork, and skills, now we have to envy your BALLS? GEEZ!


Stethoscope must be to check if clients hearts stop beating...


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Heart Trouble*



Nat said:


> For what do you suppose Jeff uses the stethoscope (see background)?


Actually, JJ has taken to including a stethoscope with each build. There have been reports of people developing heart palpitations upon receipt of their bikes.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

You do know that you have to do a worldtour with your new steed when it`s done do you? You can start in Stockholm, Sweden and we`ll show you our finest trails and buy you lots of beer. =) 

Deal?


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

erol/frost said:


> You do know that you have to do a worldtour with your new steed when it`s done do you? You can start in Stockholm, Sweden and we`ll show you our finest trails and buy you lots of beer. =)
> 
> Deal?


Get the Swedish Bikini Team involved, and we have a deal.


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

erol/frost said:


> You do know that you have to do a worldtour with your new steed when it`s done do you? You can start in Stockholm, Sweden and we`ll show you our finest trails and buy you lots of beer. =)
> 
> Deal?


The Aquaholism Tour 2006!!


----------



## Daner (Apr 30, 2004)

As much as I'd like to help host your visit, as one California guy to another I need to warn you not to bring it over anytime soon. You don't own enough polo shirts to keep you warm here at this time of year!  Besides, Nokian hasn't released the WXC 330 yet so there are no decently sized studded 29'er MTB meats.

The Bikini Team might be tough to arrange, but we could probably arrange a ride with the Bimbo Bikers. http://bimbobikers.juretic.nu/


----------



## discodave (Jan 12, 2004)

*Lord*

When will the sweetness end. The ceremic balls took it over the top. This thread makes my head and wallet hurt.


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

*I vote to retire his screen name*

Ok, as a fellow Jones'er I move to retire Aquaholic's screen name into the hall of fame of MTBR posters. Never has one man so Infatuated so many with his porn. The glass balls were over the top (wish I'd thought of that.... you sick s.o.b.) Someone needs to make a bust of him and send it somewhere important (Noble Canyon the new Mt. Rushmore?) and I'm sure the Swedish Bikini team could be the presenters. Run with it worshipers of the Aquaholic tale of Jones enlightenment... Of course Cloxxki, Padre and others will be close behind...


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Sonogram pic*

*I don't know how much more of this I can take. It can't be long now, right? * 

Disktab facing.

JJ burning the midnight oil on my build.

*There it is!!! * I can see what looks like my bike with the AquaTruss in place. There's the seat post and seat. And I see the HBar and brake levers bolted up.

I had to look really close, but I can see the hubs are Mango. That's my baby!

*Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!* This is like looking at a sonogram. I can make out a fuzzy outline. I can see a heartbeat. But, I can't make out any details.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Aquaholic said:


> This is like looking at a sonogram. I can make out a fuzzy outline. I can see a heartbeat. But, I can't make out any details.


Please let it be twins, please let it be twins...


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> *Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!* This is like looking at a sonogram. I can make out a fuzzy outline. I can see a heartbeat. But, I can't make out any details.


Congratualtions Aqua, you are the proud father of a bike.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Ti me down*

And a few Ti bolts for the brake calipers and crank arm.


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

Nat said:


> Please let it be twins, please let it be twins...


haha!


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Hold on to your hats!*

JJ sent some completed build pics.

Y'all ready to see this beastie....The "AquaJones"?


----------



## Tappoix (Mar 18, 2004)

OK everyone try *really  * hard to act like you don't care


----------



## bigwheelboy_490 (Jan 2, 2003)

Aquaholic said:


> JJ sent some completed build pics.
> 
> Y'all ready to see this beastie....The "AquaJones"?


Who says some haven't seen it yet?


----------



## OneGearGuy (Jun 15, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> JJ sent some completed build pics.
> 
> Y'all ready to see this beastie....The "AquaJones"?


"Do It... Do It..." (Think Starsky & Hutch, the movie). 

BTW, do you know where JJ sources his Ti bolts and other hardware?
Can't wait to see more of your son, Aqua Glass-Ball Jones.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> JJ sent some completed build pics.
> 
> Y'all ready to see this beastie....The "AquaJones"?


This thread has been great. However, I'd like to nominate Aqua's last quote as the stupidest post EVER!


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*The "AquaJones"*

Ladies and Gentlemen:

"The AquaJones".

*BADA BING!*


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen:
> 
> "The AquaJones".
> 
> *BADA BING!*


Incredible...are your brakes set up motostyle?


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

Beautiful. I think I'm more excited about the fork rather than the bike. Enjoy, show us some action shots when you can.


----------



## OneGearGuy (Jun 15, 2004)

Shazaam!!!  

Congrats.

Did JJ try to talk you out of hydro brakes and into BB-7's instead? 

Looking forward to some dirty pron.  

OGG


----------



## moff_quigley (Jan 1, 2004)

OneGearGuy said:


> Did JJ try to talk you out of hydro brakes and into BB-7's instead?
> 
> OGG


I for one am glad he was not successful if he did.

Simply gorgeous. *applause*


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

Watch out folks, the turner-homies are going to be invading the 29"er-board anytime now. ...


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Simply stunning... what kind of coin does that kind of sweetness run you???


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Musings*

Not too worry, *Padre*...I would/will warn you (About the brakes), when you swing a leg over her.

*OGG.* No, we didn't battle over the brakes. The things we arm wrestled over were the hydro gudes and the headbadge screws. It turned out to be a draw. He won on the cable guides...I won on the headbadge screws. It's a draw.

Seriously, I like hydros. I've been running Hopes on all of my bikes for awhile now. They work well for me. I'm curious to try out these Dangerboy levers.

JJ is going out for the first spin/test ride today. It's raining up there in Medford, but he can't wait to ride his creation any longer. I requested that he take his camera. So, perhaps tonight we'll see some action pics.

I told him this morning that I am a bit sad that the build is now complete. I mean, obviously I am stoked beyond words to finally be getting this bike. I have been waiting 17 months now. But still, there is a part of me that is bummed. This build process has been a lot of fun. And, I hope that you have enjoyed seeing this process as much as I have. *JJ you are the man!*


----------



## Om Flyer (Sep 18, 2005)

*word*

Congrats Aqua, shes a real looker, and thanks for sharing the process.

That Jones boy is good!


----------



## Pinch (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh Nellie! The front shot pic makes that bike look like it is going to eat you alive! That fork is awesome! Sweet ride Aqua!


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

what could i possibly say that hasn't been said already? which brings me to my next question: why am i even posting a response?

sweet bike aqua. action shots are going to be the icing on this cake.

the_dude


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Ding ding ding, we have a winner..... Bike of 2005 is.......... "The AquaJones"


----------



## CPATCRASH (Mar 9, 2004)

OK, this is a sad story. Today is my 48th birthday and I don't know if I'll live another four to seven years given my general health and the way the world is today. So I would like to propose an idea. 

You seem to be in much better physical condition than I am and will probably last much longer than I. So why don't you have Jeff send me your bike. If that's OK, I will get on the waiting list tomorrow and you can have mine when he says it's my turn. In the event I die first, I will have my wife clean the bike up and send it back to you. 

Sounds like a good idea huh!


----------



## goneskiian (Sep 27, 2004)

Words can not convey how cool that bike is. WOW!


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

We waited all this time for that? Pffff.


----------



## Hubert (Dec 22, 2004)

Can't tell something new here, only: This bike really rocks! Hopefully it'll ride like a dream for you!
How much does it weigh?
Aren't the ceramic balls wearing out the rest of the headset faster?


----------



## burner (Mar 7, 2005)

*yeah, she's finished.... but how long until YOU get to mount her?*



Aquaholic said:


> I told him this morning that I am a bit sad that the build is now complete. I mean, obviously I am stoked beyond words to finally be getting this bike. I have been waiting 17 months now. But still, there is a part of me that is bummed. This build process has been a lot of fun. And, I hope that you have enjoyed seeing this process as much as I have. *JJ you are the man!*


I don't think you are as bummed as the rest of the board... watching it come together is all we had... and now that's over... at least you have the final product to ease your sorrow 

for the rest of us it's like sending our smokin' hot daughter off to college to get violated by some jock  Enjoy her!!!!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Aquaholic said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen:
> 
> "The AquaJones".
> 
> *BADA BING!*


Wow what a lady. She sure is one class act, but can she cook???????? When does she arrive? I may have to do a drop in just to eyeball her.


----------



## BigIf (Sep 28, 2005)

That is simply amazing, glad you shared the experience. Say, can I borrow it while I'm waiting for my One9? It is just a few hours donw the road from me 

Dan


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

watching this thread unravel, following that ball of twine..
expecting the messiah of all bikes the whole time 
the rebirth of slick, the golden path to righteousness
and if it could it exist it'd be aquaholics's
but now I'm thinking something that I thought I'd never know
as my bike lust evaporates just like the winter snow
I'm staring through my monitor into that ti glow 
I realize all along, that it's just a bicycle

 beautiful bike aqua, it's 4:30 in the morning here and I'm disapointed...one less thing to look forward to


----------



## Kansasflatlander (Jan 13, 2004)

*Congratulations*

Fantastic bike, I hope it provides many years of magical memories, though it appears to me that it will be hard to top the memory of building this work of art. For me, building the ride is as much fun as the ride.

Though your bike is probably the most impressive and beautiful bike I have ever seen, I was almost expecting more! The experience of your ride with Jones, those spectacular build photos, your super bling spec, and the community feedback of over 26,000 thread hits had me anticipating the bike would have solid rocket boosters and heat shields. Well, it probably cost as much anyway. I can't get enough of that truss fork! Wow!

Looking forward to your ride report.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Baby Pics (More)*

That's my girl!!!!


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Baby Pics*

Here's some shot's from JJ's first ride yesterday. He was trying to be modest, but he's pretty blown away with this build. "I can just move around and really man-handle this bike, like no other." The Hope's need more time to bed in.


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Don't know about you, but I'd be a bit bummed with a builder that taunted me with pics of my long awaited ride out on some sweet a$$ trails getting dirty. Seem like you'd want, and should have, first mud. 

jw

BTW - That's a great looking bike. 



Aquaholic said:


> Here's some shot's from JJ's first ride yesterday. He was trying to be modest, but he's pretty blown away with this build. "I can just move around and really man-handle this bike, like no other." The Hope's need more time to bed in.


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

Wow, those pics are great. Santa was good to you this year.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

GrumpyOne said:


> Don't know about you, but I'd be a bit bummed with a builder that taunted me with pics of my long awaited ride out on some sweet a$$ trails getting dirty. Seem like you'd want, and should have, first mud.


My sentiments exactly. If I'm paying that much for a bike i'm getting the first dirt turns on it.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Rivet said:


> My sentiments exactly. If I'm paying that much for a bike i'm getting the first dirt turns on it.


Riiiight. Then you'd be the first to send it back because something isn't just right.

JJ demands that he "test" it so it's sure to meet his standards regarding build, fit, and finish.

You'd really complain about him testing it based on a romantic notion about a first date with your bike?

Based on your sentiments, JJ is "stealing" your woman or something. Like he hasn't ridden one of these before.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Padre said:


> Riiiight. Then you'd be the first to send it back because something isn't just right.
> 
> JJ demands that he "test" it so it's sure to meet his standards regarding build, fit, and finish.
> 
> ...


I agree with Padre. Jeff test rides his bikes to make sure they are right. If something is not up to snuff he will fit it before he ships, even if it means re-making parts of the bike.
I doubt if Aqua will have to do more than fiddle with the saddle height or brake lever angle during his first ride. A rarity for the maiden voyage on a new build. Call it final tuning.

It's not as if Jeff is going to throw the dirty bike in a box. It will be cleaned to perfection first.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Padre said:


> Riiiight. Then you'd be the first to send it back because something isn't just right.
> 
> JJ demands that he "test" it so it's sure to meet his standards regarding build, fit, and finish.
> 
> ...


I believe the concept is from medieval times and called "prima notte."


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Huh?*



GrumpyOne said:


> Don't know about you, but I'd be a bit bummed with a builder that taunted me with pics of my long awaited ride out on some sweet a$$ trails getting dirty. Seem like you'd want, and should have, first mud.
> 
> jw
> 
> BTW - That's a great looking bike.


Thanks man!

JJ and I were talking about your comment today. Not you specifically, because we spoke before your post was made. We speculated that some people will probably find it odd for him to be out riding my new bike.... and in the rain, no less.

Here's how I see it:

The guy just spent well over a month, and who knows how many hours, pouring his* heart * *and soul * into this rolling, handcrafted, two wheeled, sculpture. If you could begin to understand the lengths that Jeff goes to in sweating the details, you would shake your head in disbelief.

*The very least* that I would expect from Jeff, is that he take this bike out and ride it hard. Seriously. Ride it, fly it, slide it, & flog it. Then clean her up, check for anything loose, and do it again if necessary. Do whatever needs to be done to ensure that everything is tight and completely dialed in when it gets boxed up.

This bike will not be babied. It's going to get ridden on the same trails as my Turner. And in the same manner. It was conceived and designed with that in mind.

Of all people that I know and have ridden with, I trust JJ above anyone. I still get a laugh when I replay the video in my head of following him, high speed, through the forest on Mt. Ashland. Smooth and flowing, with cat-like reflexes does not even begin to convey the bike handling skills the guy possesses.

I totally trust my new bike in JJ's hands, regardless of the weather. That bike will be better than showroom pristine when I uncrate it. There is no doubt in my mind.

What it comes down to is JJ is a perfectionist. He won't let go of the reigns until he's completely satisfied that it's ready.

And mud? That Oregon, coffee ground dirt, ain't mud. SoCal after 10 minutes of rain and you've got some of the nastiest, clay based crap I've ever seen!

BTW, two immediate changes that will be made are that the hydro lines are coming off of the bars at a funky angle, with too much slack. So, the straight fittings will be swapped out with 90 degree banjo bolts and the lines will be shortened, and rebled.

Cleaner routing and lighter weight.

Also, that stem is a zero degree rise. It will be swapped out for a 5 degree.

*Then, of course......................... there is the 4 speed.*


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

My comments where supposed to be more tongue in cheek.  I've been a been Bike Mechanic for 20+yrs and have always test ridden anything I've put together before I turned it over to the customer. (Just not to the same extent as JJ.) I totally understand your sentiments and what he's doing. If I was in your shoes though, I'd be so excited I couldn't stand it.

Thanks again to you and JJ for keeping this thread going. I can't wait to hear your thoughts after you get to ride it.

jw


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Aquaholic said:


> If you could begin to understand the lengths that Jeff goes to in sweating the details, you would shake your head in disbelief.


One thing I took away from this thread is how JJ sweats the little details. I kept thinking to myself that no production bike would see anything close to this much attention. It's very impressive and justifies his relatively high prices.


----------



## The Tractor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Please do tell..........*

or rather educate me on the pros/cons of ceramic bearings? I never really have dealt with them at all. How are they made to such tight tolerances?
Anyway, you got yerself a purdy bike there buddy.

Rob


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Huh, I guess if Jeff Jones is comfortable running a shimmed 25.4 bar in a 31.8 stem then I can tell my friend that made a face at the idea to get bent.


----------



## yoyoma (Mar 13, 2004)

*questions*

First off, beautiful bike. It looks like Jeff really puts alot of effort into every detail.
I assume he is working on other orders at the same time, otherwise it would be a month without a pay cheque which no framebuilder can afford (unless they have a sugar-mama  )
Lastly, I'm dying to know the frame and fork weight as well as the geometry!
thanks for the pics.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

yoyoma said:


> First off, beautiful bike. It looks like Jeff really puts alot of effort into every detail.
> I assume he is working on other orders at the same time, otherwise it would be a month without a pay cheque which no framebuilder can afford (unless they have a sugar-mama  )
> Lastly, I'm dying to know the frame and fork weight as well as the geometry!
> thanks for the pics.


 I believe Jeff builds one frame at a time. He does make the HBars in there somewhere. The Hbar sales and substantial bike deposits keep the lights on.

Aqua's bike has been under construction for 2 months now, not one.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

shiggy said:


> I believe Jeff builds one frame at a time. He does make the HBars in there somewhere. The Hbar sales and substantial bike deposits keep the lights on.
> 
> Aqua's bike has been under construction for 2 months now, not one.


I always figured the H-Bar sales fueled the place so he could lovingly hand-rub the frames one-by-one. I wonder how many H-Bars he sells per year?


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*The Ultimate Bike.*

Thats it... as far as i'm concerned Aqua. That wonderful Jeff Jones creation is the ultimate bike... imo.

You are one very lucky guy. The build pictures have been great, and now the finished product is beautiful.

I can hardly stop staring at the pictures of it, and the way it is sitting in the rain just adds to the images of a finely crafted masterpiece that is going to last a lifetime.

To me it is poetry in Ti, the solid and real result of a mans skill, talents and ideas brought to reality.

When I look at that bike I can see the heart and soul that went into building it.

Jeff Jones is a great man, and his creations are totally unique.

To me, this is the epitome of art, science and skill combined and fashioned into a thing of beauty. It is not just a bike, it is the culmination of a man's dream to create a unique and beautiful machine that reflects his passion and skill.

I love it. I know that you will too.

Thank you for the pictures.

R.


----------



## chuckc1971 (Jul 31, 2002)

*I have an idea*

I'm sure the powers to be at mtbr.com have already thought of this, but after a ride report and maybe a long term ride report, this thread should be condensed with all "cool bike posts eliminated and left as a sticky. I, for one, have thoroughly enjoyed going from design to end product. I don't know if I've ever seen a more comprehensive beginning to end custom bike build before. This thread is special and should be saved somewhere with pictures intact.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

chuckc1971 said:


> I'm sure the powers to be at mtbr.com have already thought of this, but after a ride report and maybe a long term ride report, this thread should be condensed with all "cool bike posts eliminated and left as a sticky. I, for one, have thoroughly enjoyed going from design to end product. I don't know if I've ever seen a more comprehensive beginning to end custom bike build before. This thread is special and should be saved somewhere with pictures intact.


 I have suggested that Aquaholic collect and condense this thread and post it on his own server. It is worth saving.


----------



## the_eleven (Apr 5, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> *Then, of course......................... there is the 4 speed.[/COLOR]*


And I want to know more about that 4 speed. When will Jeff be tooled up to sell it??


----------



## Endomaniac (Jan 6, 2004)

Just out of interest, why use the 31.8 stem and them shim it down to the smaller bar?


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*More 411*

Hey Y'all:

Termie was kind enough to set me up with a blog over on Fooriders.com, so at some point, I'll migrate this tale over there.

But, the story's not totally finished yet. The studio shots are coming, soon. And of course they'll be the obligatory huck shots.

*Tractor:* Glass balls? Lighter, rounder, less friction, tighter tolerances. I'm not sure how they're manufactured. Cons? Since there's no cage holding the balls in place, I'll have to be careful when servicing the headset. My wallet is lighter.

*YoYoMa:* I'l have to get back to ya on the specs. Basically, I was unsure of the #'s to go with, My frame of reference was a full squish, geared bike. After riding JJ's personal bike that weekend, I just told him to make mine exactly like that. Well.... except lengthen the top tube a 1/2 inch.

*Eleven:* Do a search on the 4 speed, there's plenty of detailed 411 out there.

*EndoManiac:* I wanted to run the new X4 stem, as I'm not totally enamored with the old style clamping system. The new style stem is also lighter. The shimming works fine. No movement or creaking.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*And then there were three*

*Gears that is.* JJ finished up with the gearbox today. The 4 speed has morphed into a 3 speed. JJ did a little creative modification to the SRAM derailleur to ensure that the limit screw works properly. He left me a message after today's ride saying that it shifts quite well, with no missed shifts, or dropped chain. And that the Rohloff chain guide is probably not necessary, "but we should probably leave it on for the rocks you ride in".

He also emailed me this:

Steve,

"I had a great ride. I love the bike. If I could afford it, I would refund your money and keep it for myself.

You're lucky I need the money."

JJ

*
Uh OHHH...I think he's getting rather attached to this ONE!*

The correct stem is now in place.

So, what's left? The hydro lines will be rerouted with right angle banjo fittings and shortened. One more test ride, and then next week the boudoir, studio photo shoot is scheduled. *After that, it gets boxed up and shipped to San Diego!*


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*A few more from today's test ride*

........


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Aqua-

Probably the nicest looking bike I have EVER seen.

So you shift through your 3 gears with your left handed SRAM X.0?

IS that front truss prett much bomb proof, has JJ hucked it at all?


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

Aquaholic said:


> And that the Rohloff chain guide is probably not necessary, "but we should probably leave it on for the rocks you ride in".


I'd been running a Rohloff on my 5-Spot, tried it without the chain guide, for one ride. Even with a bash ring the chain would drop off to the inside occasionally. Too bad you might need it, the bike would look super clean without it. Maybe the bike needs the first "polished" Rohloff chain guide!

Monte


----------



## b12yan88 (Jun 28, 2004)

YUCK is that duck tape on your polished cranks. Might I make a suggestion. 
http://www.theinvisibleshield.com/
just watch the demo and i think it'll convince you. I have that on the ipod video and the stuff is great. You can order custome cut sizes and everything as well. Worth a shot.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

b12yan88 said:


> YUCK is that duck tape on your polished cranks. Might I make a suggestion.
> http://www.theinvisibleshield.com/
> just watch the demo and i think it'll convince you. I have that on the ipod video and the stuff is great. You can order custome cut sizes and everything as well. Worth a shot.


Really, you think it looks tacky? I was considering covering the entire frame with Duct tape to protect it. You know, it does kinda match the Ti!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Aquaholic said:


> Really, you think it looks tacky? I was considering covering the entire frame with Duct tape to protect it. You know, it does kinda match the Ti!


Duct tape is suppose to be tacky! It will not stick to anything otherwise.

Oh yeah...great looking bike...yadda yadda...cool...yadda yadda yadda...


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

baycat said:


> Aqua-
> 
> Probably the nicest looking bike I have EVER seen.
> 
> ...


It's actually a conventional right hand, X.0 rear shifter, nicely tucked away. JJ reports that the hand positioning works really well, except for one, where you wrap your thumb under for maximum climbing torque and tugging. I'll have to see.

If I can pull off all of my usual climbs as a SS, I'll run it sans gears. It really does look cleaner with out all that stuff mucking it up. And, it is a pound lighter. It's just that for these long, steep grinders out here, I just like to sometimes slip into something more comfortable. We'll see.

JJ says that the AquaTruss is substantially stiffer laterally, and he wants to put one on his own personal bike. Stay tuned for some huck shots!


----------



## b12yan88 (Jun 28, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> Really, you think it looks tacky? I was considering covering the entire frame with Duct tape to protect it. You know, it does kinda match the Ti!


I think we'd have to kill you if you did that =p


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Bench Testing*

Studio shots scheduled for midweek, then......

"I should be able to ship your bike, friday".


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*..Wow !*

..Holy bloody dooley.. incredible. !!

R.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Final Exam*

Today was the last test ride for my One. The hydro line fittings have been replaced with right angle pieces, and the lines shortened. All final adjustments are complete. All systems are go.

Next the bike gets taken down and detailed for the studio shots. (wednesday?)


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Snow testing*

I'd like to point out that I requested that JJ fly this thing to ensure that everything is solid and tight. * "Cleared for liftoff!"*


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 14, 2005)

You gotta get bike of the year. That thing absolutely rocks.


----------



## miles (Jan 6, 2004)

burner said:


> I don't think you are as bummed as the rest of the board... watching it come together is all we had... and now that's over... at least you have the final product to ease your sorrow
> 
> for the rest of us it's like sending our smokin' hot daughter off to college to get violated by some jock  Enjoy her!!!!!


Ummm.... as opposed to violating your hot daughter yourself?

I'm not too sure about that....

miles


----------



## miles (Jan 6, 2004)

*OK, Mr Waterboy*

I went at looked at the pics. Wading through this thread has killed a couple of hours I should be sleeping instead.

After all this, I have to ask: So?

Just kidding. I can't imagine your 5-Pack getting ANY love at all once the Jones shows up. It really is too bad it wasn't here in time for yesterday's ride. I look forward to knocking you off your bike and stealing it... um, did I just say that out loud? I meant riding with you sometime soon.

miles


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

miles said:


> I look forward to knocking you off your bike and stealing it... um, did I just say that out loud? I meant riding with you sometime soon.
> 
> miles


Oh yeah, if that bike ever comes down to this part of the world it will never return home


----------



## singlespeedray (Jul 29, 2005)

*awesome!*

Wow, hats off to JJ and you! A builder who is obiviously quite happy to stand by (or fly) his product 
and stops at nothing (not even personal injury) to ensure the bike is not only as good as you expect, 
but as good as he wants his name attached too. 
Not that other builders dont stand by their product, but the extent to which he is happy to document this. 
*
Worth a mint in advertising, but priceless in customer faith.*

I just have to find some serious money and put up with riding my current steed for some time.

Then again all these pictures inspire me to learn to weld....... then in a few decades I might be able to cobble together a bad copy of a bike.

Those last pics.... very grainy,,,, a phone camera?

Cool to see the Jeff "givin' it heaps" - just to get it right before a customer receives it.

ray


----------



## Daner (Apr 30, 2004)

singlespeedray said:


> Cool to see the Jeff "givin' it heaps" - just to get it right before a customer receives it.
> 
> ray


Of course, the fact that Aqua's bike has a one-of-a-kind wheelset and fork might also have something to do with JJ wanting to do perhaps a bit more testing than usual.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

singlespeedray said:


> ...Those last pics.... very grainy,,,, a phone camera? ...


More likely because they are action shots in low light. Not that grainy on my monitor.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

this is the most beautifull, detailed, technically advanced, best handling(i believe) bike i have ever seen. it just set a new standard. it should be replicated for a museum of industrial arts or something..


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

so Aqua....

you gonna do the Gooseberry trip with us??? Break that new 29'er in right and join us for the MLK trip!!! Allison would definitely capture the appropriate photographs to honor the Aqua-Jone's first trip to slickrock!

Justin "SloMoOTB" Mann

hahahahaa


----------



## Tbone (Jan 28, 2004)

*Geometry*

Aqua,

forgive me if I missed it in an earlier post, but what are the measurements of your new machine???


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*The Studio Pics*

All prettied up and ready for the big dance.

*22.5 pounds as a 1 speed.*

*23.5 pounds as a 3 speed .*


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> All prettied up and ready for the big dance.


She's still got it!

Ditch the exi's and you'll be in the low 21's pretty quick!


----------



## 7HVN (Jun 25, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## no_skillz (Sep 5, 2005)

Padre said:


> She's still got it!
> 
> Ditch the exi's and you'll be in the low 21's pretty quick!


They are heavy, but have great traction here in SD. I especially like them uphill in sand and loose rock.

This bike looks so cool in those action shots it is unbearable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

Aquaholic...

are you sure you don't want to tag along to Gooseberry Mesa and break that beautiful bike in? your skinny butt won't take up too much room in the Tahoe. we can probably even make some room inside the back (instead of on the rack) for that freakishly beautiful MTB you will soon have in your posession. should be a pretty low budget trip. i think we are going to leave on the 13th and return on the 16th. allison can probably promise a gig or so of wonderfull pictures of you in God's Skatepark 

no pressure.

LOL


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

*Finally!*

All done? Good! Now it is on to the important frame. #16


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Geometry 101*



Tbone said:


> Aqua,
> 
> forgive me if I missed it in an earlier post, but what are the measurements of your new machine???


Here is some of the basic geometry info for my One.

Effective top tube length 23.5" / 597mm

Effective seat tube angle 72 degrees

head tube angle 69 degrees

fork 435mm x 63mm

*trail 74mm*

bb height 11-11.5" / 279mm-292mm

crank 170mm

chainstay length 16.75"-17.25" / 425mm-438mm

*By changing around the head set spacers the head tube can be raised or lowered 12mm / .47" on the fork steerer tube.*

More spacers above the head tube will give the bike steeper angles and a lower bb.

More spacers below the head tube will give the bike slacker angles and a higher bb.

It is currently set 2mm higher than center.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

69º HTA, 74mm trail, there must be loads of offset in that fork! I'd love to know how that feels. I'm used to such trail, but found in a totally different way, steeper HTA, less offset.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Serial #*

I was going to have him put *"FoShizzle Sucks"* as my serial #, but I settled on this.

PS MotoMan. I have been saving up every stupid, time consuming, question I have for JJ. I'm waiting for him to start your build so I can unleash.


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> PS MotoMan. I have been saving up every stupid, time consuming, question I have for JJ. I'm waiting for him to start your build so I can unleash.


I am sure that you have already asked him every stupid, time consuming question...


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

*That thing sucks!*

It doesn't look like it nearly has the clearance for a Reba.

 Just kidding


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

*60 mm of rake...*



Cloxxki said:


> 69º HTA, 74mm trail, there must be loads of offset in that fork!


Anvil's Rake and Trail calculator says that means on the order of 60 mm of fork offset. That seems like it would make a really long front end (bb to front dropout) -- probably a record for anything shown on this board. What's that measurement and the overall wheelbase? Personally, I like the front wheel well out in front of the bars.

Finally, what's the range of the HTA that can be covered with your "adjustable" head tube? You should try the bike at both ends of the spectrum and report to us on how it changes the handling -- if it does at all...


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Cloxxki said:


> 69º HTA, 74mm trail, there must be loads of offset in that fork! I'd love to know how that feels. I'm used to such trail, but found in a totally different way, steeper HTA, less offset.


 "fork 435mm (A-C) x 63mm (rake/offset)"


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks, I'm blind.

63mm, wow!

Compare that to :
Monocog : 474/39mm
Pace 26" : 440/41
Surly KM : 468/43
On-One29: 470/47

Can't wait till I someday ride a bike so much different.
For bigger newbies than myself : 6mm of offset more or less equals 1º of head tube angle, in terms of handling quickness (trail). With 16mm more than the On-One's as second-longest offset, the Jones makes up for over 2 degrees in HTA, and offering almost 2" more toe clearance (wheel pushed forward.

Aquaholic, maybe you can try to compare how Jeff's bike rode compared to other stuff you've ridden? Familiair trail I'm sure, but in which way is it different?


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Cloxxki said:


> Aquaholic, maybe you can try to compare how Jeff's bike rode compared to other stuff you've ridden? Familiair trail I'm sure, but in which way is it different?


From Jones bikes I have ridden I can say that the bike still handles very quick. The nice thing about the having the wheel way out in front (besides toe clearence) is the confidence it gives you when landing gnarly stuff or even pointing it down really steep stuff.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

*Trail is trail...*



motoman711 said:


> From Jones bikes I have ridden I can say that the bike still handles very quick. The nice thing about the having the wheel way out in front (besides toe clearence) is the confidence it gives you when landing gnarly stuff or even pointing it down really steep stuff.


Trail is trail no matter how you get there, so this bike is not so much different than many production bikes with regards to how the front end should steer. My fork has 50 mm of rake, which puts the front wheel out further than most, but not anything like must exist on this bike! I do like the confidence inspiring aspect of that large front wheel way out in front when rolling off something rocky and steep.

Clearly a Jones bike can do some amazing things, but I have a hard time understanding how it is balanced -- with a slack seat tube and short stays and the front wheel so far out in front it would seem that in comparison to other bikes much more of the weight is on the back wheel. In my estimation, that's likely to be more "different" in comparison to other bikes than the front end handling. But then, I may be thinking about this all wrong...


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

PeT said:


> Trail is trail no matter how you get there, so this bike is not so much different than many production bikes with regards to how the front end should steer. My fork has 50 mm of rake, which puts the front wheel out further than most, but not anything like must exist on this bike! I do like the confidence inspiring aspect of that large front wheel way out in front when rolling off something rocky and steep.
> 
> Clearly a Jones bike can do some amazing things, but I have a hard time understanding how it is balanced -- with a slack seat tube and short stays and the front wheel so far out in front it would seem that in comparison to other bikes much more of the weight is on the back wheel. In my estimation, that's likely to be more "different" in comparison to other bikes than the front end handling. But then, I may be thinking about this all wrong...


You are correct. The bike is more rear weight balanced than a conventional layout. It takes weight off the wrists and allows for a more confidence inspiring flight... If you are going to build a rigid bike that can bomb like these bikes do then you have to set it up a little differently than a XC rig. Of course, Jeff can build conventional XC geometry... But, so can everybody else. I want a bike that is completely different from my Wily or KM. I don't understand the point of having 3-4 bikes that are basically the same in thier geometry. Variety is the spice of life!
The Jones bikes I have ridden ride quite differently from what I currently have. I believe that they are a bike that can expand your abilities. So many people get a custom bike built exactly to thier abilities and I think this frame will be well beyond my abilities. Something I can grow with. Anyway, I am rambling


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Break it down*

Final spot checks and cleanup. The teardown begins. It's shipping as a SS, BTW.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Note the side by side of the two builds. These shots really illustrate the differences, especially with the AquaTruss.


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

I still can't get over the chainstay manipulation


----------



## Turt99 (Apr 5, 2005)

Those are some really nice bikes, but I have a couple questions

Doesn't that seat post flex with it being so tall?
Is there any sort of coating on the frame at all? is is that just bare metal?


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Turt99 said:


> Those are some really nice bikes, but I have a couple questions
> 
> Doesn't that seat post flex with it being so tall?
> Is there any sort of coating on the frame at all? is is that just bare metal?


I will have to defer you to my minister of information....MotoMan.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm not sure if its been asked or answered yet but, Aqua - How tall are you?


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> I will have to defer you to my minister of information....MotoMan.


Ha Ha, OK!

These are tough ones. But, I will answer them as best as I can.

1) The seat post does flex. It is designed to flex for comfort. A completely rigid seat post can be very uncomfortable.

2) The frame is made from Titanium. Therefore it will not corrode.


----------



## CPATCRASH (Mar 9, 2004)

This is a message from Aquaholic to Jeff Jones. I'm sending it sending under this screen name because my computer crashed and CPATCRASH was already logged in and was kind enough to let me post this message. I recently moved to Tustin, Ca. Please PM me and I'll get you the correct shipping address so the bike is sent to the correct address. Thanks for your hard work, my bike is beautiful!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

No down tube logo?


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Cloxxki said:


> Aquaholic, maybe you can try to compare how Jeff's bike rode compared to other stuff you've ridden? Familiair trail I'm sure, but in which way is it different?


It's hard for me to compare, really, Cloxxki. I have very limited experience on the big hoops. I first rode a Gary Fisher 292 and then a 293 back in Michigan a few summers ago. The owner of a LBS was kind enough to rent me his personal steed. It was the only bike around that fit my lanky ass.

But, I have to say that those two bikes were the most bizarre and evil handling bikes I have ever swung a leg over. I came away from those rides convinced that I would never, ever consider owning a bike with big wheels.

Granted, part of the problem, may have been the way these bikes were set up. The stem and bars were all wrong, the tires were horrid, the brakes backwards, and the Bomber fork up front was pure evil.

At this point I was about a year into waiting for my Jones, but I was still pretty adamant about staying with 26" wheels and a suspension fork. JJ tried to talk some sense into me..but I would have none of it

Fast forward a year, and I finally had the opportunity to ride BobD's personal One and Rob W's Dean 29er. Suddenly my eyes were opened as to what a properly executed 29er was all about.

It wasn't until I flew up to Oregon and spent the weekend on JJ's personal bikes...both his 26'er and his 29er that my fate was sealed to go with the big wheels.

The bike that I'm getting, if it is anything like what I rode that weekend at JJ's is mindblowing. JJ says that this bike rides better than his own...so I'm getting pretty worked up to test it out.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Absolutely beautiful..*

I cannot even begin to say how much I want one of these bikes.

R.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

motoman711 said:


> You are correct. The bike is more rear weight balanced than a conventional layout. It takes weight off the wrists and allows for a more confidence inspiring flight... If you are going to build a rigid bike that can bomb like these bikes do then you have to set it up a little differently than a XC rig. Of course, Jeff can build conventional XC geometry... But, so can everybody else. I want a bike that is completely different from my Wily or KM. I don't understand the point of having 3-4 bikes that are basically the same in thier geometry. Variety is the spice of life!
> The Jones bikes I have ridden ride quite differently from what I currently have. I believe that they are a bike that can expand your abilities. So many people get a custom bike built exactly to thier abilities and I think this frame will be well beyond my abilities. Something I can grow with. Anyway, I am rambling


That is a pretty eyeopening idea... Haven`t thought of it that way, it actually makes a lot of sense. Buy something that offers a different experience, borders which lay farther away from what we are acustomed to now... Very existensial. Late night ramblings here too...


----------



## bobde (Apr 25, 2004)

*Aqua, I've got a terrible bike hangover...*

Its' like I've been to a great wedding, drank way to much, danced with all the pretty girls, and i'm waking up the next day and it is all coming back to me. unbeleivable time, but now exhausted. Anyone else feel like this? I think we all got a couple bucks worth of enjoyment out of this thread, so a big thanks to Steve and Jeff for providing so much entertainment!

Oh yeah and Steve, keep that thing as a SS cause when I come out to your trails for a visit, you know mine iwll be SS! I may be doing some walkin, but I'm gonna do those trails o'yours the correct way, on 1 speed!

Thanks for the ecellent thread.

Over and Out,
Bob


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Wrap it up!*

*WishIWereRiding: * 6'4" 176 pounds.

*
CPATCRASH: * HA! Good one, mate!

*Shiggster:* No logo's...NAKED. We're going for the stealth look. It was actually JJ's idea on this one. "Most people that are into bikes will know what this this thing is".

Incidently, originally, I wanted to do something different with the logo on the DT. Rather than have a sticker, I was going to have *"JONES"* laser etched. That idea hit a dead end. Then I was looking into having Boone do a laser ceramic logo. He sent me a sample which was nice...but it really didn't look all that different than a flat black, painted logo.

Then we toyed with perhaps doing a bead blast effect.

In the end, we both agreed that this bike needs to be be naked.

*BobbyD:* If I can still make those climbs that are on my local rides, the bike will stay SS. If not, I'm slapping the gears on.


----------



## burner (Mar 7, 2005)

*What can brown do for you?*

I can picture Aqua now, running back and forth between package tracking online, and his window looking for the ups man driving up the block.. Just call it cross training.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Aquaholic said:


> *Shiggster:* No logo's...NAKED. We're going for the stealth look. It was actually JJ's idea on this one. "Most people that are into bikes will know what this this thing is".
> 
> Incidently, originally, I wanted to do something different with the logo on the DT. Rather than have a sticker, I was going to have *"JONES"* laser etched. That idea hit a dead end. Then I was looking into having Boone do a laser ceramic logo. He sent me a sample which was nice...but it really didn't look all that different than a flat black, painted logo.
> 
> ...


Another idea that is nearly naked and could be removed/changed as desired:

Clear die-cut (or plotter-cut) vinyl. Cannondale did this last year on some bikes with a galvanized finish. Used a fairly thick vinyl and it looked like the logo was embossed on the tubing.

A small logo "embossed" on the top tubes could look nice and be very subtle.

Does look great naked though.


----------



## bigwheelboy_490 (Jan 2, 2003)

If I were Aqua, what would piss me off now, would be to have to go out for a few minutes on the day the bike was to be delivered, only to come back and find a "sorry we missed you" card hanging on the door...


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

"Clear die-cut (or plotter-cut) vinyl. Cannondale did this last year on some bikes with a galvanized finish. Used a fairly thick vinyl and it looked like the logo was embossed on the tubing."

That would look very slick.


----------



## Endomaniac (Jan 6, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> 6'4" 176 pounds.
> 
> 6'4" riding a 23.5" top tube? It's a good thin NCJ01 isn't around anymore he would try and discredit the whole bike on those dimensions alone.


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Endomaniac said:


> Aquaholic said:
> 
> 
> > 6'4" 176 pounds.
> ...


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

motoman711 said:


> It isn't a typical cross country race rig, that is for sure. My Wily has a 24" ETT and I am having Jeff build me a 22.5" ETT on my ONE. You sit much more upright.
> Different tools for different jobs.


I'm 5'8" with a long torso. I think Aqua's bike will fit me fine. Can you guys bring it by so I can try it?

Hey Moto or Aqua, can you describe what your ONE will do/be. Is it your all-mountain freeride rig? Will you sell all your other bikes because they can't compair?

Also, how long did both of you really sit on the waiting list? I've been on since December 2004...

P.S. Moto, I don't care how much you think your's will be a rehash of the same. I STILL WANT A NEW THREAD ON YOURS!


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Leaving the nest*

The proud father sends his baby away to find a new life.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Aquaholic said:


> The proud father sends his baby away to find a new life.


Can that Bus really peg at 80mph? My old roommate's Bus could barely hit 55, and it was scary at that speed especially when the fridge would go mobile and roll up and down the floor.


----------



## dtheo (Sep 18, 2005)

*The Jones Bus*

7 year wait list.
80 mph top speed geared version.
single speed still under development.
Custom fridge fastening truss.

start saving


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*"It's on the Truck"*

*"It's on the truck, scheduled for delivery, today".* - FedEx employee.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*"The Eagle has Landed"*

And so it begins.


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

Can I make a guess as to which MTBR member will be calling in sick tomorrow?


----------



## Pinch (Nov 1, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> And so it begins.


Ok, that is just down right cruel. I got all excited when I saw in my email that you had posted that it had arrived. I rushed to the message board to see pics of it in your possession and I get a pic of . . . the FedEx guy pulling it of a truck! Torture me no longer! I want some action shots of you on this thing railing up and down NC!


----------



## mcd (Jan 12, 2004)

Now we want to see some pics showing motoman711 how to go big !!!


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

*I reiterate*



mcd said:


> Now we want to see some pics showing motoman711 how to go big !!!


Aquaholic can't touch this.


----------



## CPATCRASH (Mar 9, 2004)

Well? Still not together? Were all ready for the ride pictures now!


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

So how much does a bike like that cost...?


----------



## Pinch (Nov 1, 2004)

CPATCRASH said:


> Well? Still not together? Were all ready for the ride pictures now!


He must just be waiting for real ride pics. It appears to be built up and ready to go if you look at this http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1441386&page=2&pp=50 reply #25.


----------



## Critking (Dec 24, 2005)

Wow!
Those are inspiring pictures (not that dude's prostetic erection). I am quite amazed that the rigid rides could take that kind of abuse. Those guys must be incredibly smooth too.


----------



## unit (Nov 24, 2005)

*not sure but....*



MTBNate said:


> So how much does a bike like that cost...?


Whenever someone asks a question like that about a bike like this...the answer is correctly stated as, "if you gotta ask, it is too much for you".

after you wait the 7 years (last claimed wait for a build), you hopefully will have saved up enough.

Ken


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

unit said:


> Whenever someone asks a question like that about a bike like this...the answer is correctly stated as, "if you gotta ask, it is too much for you".
> 
> after you wait the 7 years (last claimed wait for a build), you hopefully will have saved up enough.
> 
> Ken


Oh, ok, not many things are worth that kind of wait, but what makes you think I don't already have enough 'saved' up in my toy money account? Does it cost over $50k.. or what?


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

MTBNate said:


> Oh, ok, not many things are worth that kind of wait, but what makes you think I don't already have enough 'saved' up in my toy money account? Does it cost over $50k.. or what?


They're very expensive. Check out Jone's website for pricing.

B


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

donkey said:


> They're very expensive. Check out Jone's website for pricing.
> 
> B


Actually, I think he pulled the pricing of the frames off the site.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

motoman711 said:


> Actually, I think he pulled the pricing of the frames off the site.


Yep, ergo my question.


----------



## 29inch (Sep 16, 2004)

donkey said:


> They're very expensive. Check out Jone's website for pricing.
> 
> B


ha.ha.ha.ha...kindof puts in perspective the comments by Bigwheel and others who jumped all over mtbNate's back when he posted that Ti Titus with a couple hundred bucks of gold colored parts (good parts that happened to be gold in color), when you compare it to a $10k+ rigid singlespeed.


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

MTBNate said:


> Yep, ergo my question.


The best person to ask is Jeff himself. But, *don't call him*. He is busy on my frame.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

WHA..TF???!?!?!?!?!!!

*$10,000* for a rigid single-speed???

No way...


----------



## unit (Nov 24, 2005)

*yup!!*



MTBNate said:


> WHA..TF???!?!?!?!?!!!
> 
> *$10,000* for a rigid single-speed???
> 
> No way...


and people are still lining up. I think you are simplifying things a bit too much though. Calling this "a rigid single-speed", is a bit like referring to a F1 race car as " a rough riding single-seated impractical gas guzzler". Both statements are true, but neither really does the machine justice.

That bike and JJ's other creations are not like other off the shelf bikes. They are one-of-a-kind creations that are quite radical departures from what is commonly available. Take a look at the geometry, etc.

PS, I liked the Titus....also not my style, but its also not my bike. Love it when someone specs a creation that is not the flavor of the month!

Sorry to jack a really good thread here....I will move on.

Ken


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

unit said:


> and people are still lining up. I think you are simplifying things a bit too much though. Calling this "a rigid single-speed", is a bit like referring to a F1 race car as " a rough riding single-seated impractical gas guzzler". Both statements are true, but neither really does the machine justice.
> 
> That bike and JJ's other creations are not like other off the shelf bikes. They are one-of-a-kind creations that are quite radical departures from what is commonly available. Take a look at the geometry, etc.
> 
> ...


I like the Jones bike. I think of it as shreddable art though.


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

29inch said:


> ha.ha.ha.ha...kindof puts in perspective the comments by Bigwheel and others who jumped all over mtbNate's back when he posted that Ti Titus with a couple hundred bucks of gold colored parts (good parts that happened to be gold in color), when you compare it to a $10k+ rigid singlespeed.


I was one of commentators in the aforementioned thread....I'm not sure why we're still talking about it though!


----------



## 29inch (Sep 16, 2004)

donkey said:


> I'm not sure why we're still talking about it though!


Because of the disparity in treatment.

1 guy posts for months arguably the most excessive build in forum history, and gets massive, universal, and unqualified praise.

Another guy posts a single photo of a frameset _that we later learn is not even his_, with a few hundred bucks of uniquely colored parts on it, and gets called names, attacked, and personally insulted by many, including some of the "forum elders."

That to me, is a massive imbalance. It doesn't make sense to me. It's bewildering.

Is this "business as usual" on the most popular online cycling forum in existance?? Is the difference between the objective products themselves sufficient enough of a basis to justify the difference in forum member treatment? It can't be bling level, money spent, or the magnitude of the sheer level of excess, becuase it would have shaken out the other way.

I simply do not understand, and that failure on my part leaves me incomplete on the subject, and so I tend to ramble about it.


----------



## ExtraStout (Aug 26, 2005)

*jones cost*



MTBNate said:


> So how much does a bike like that cost...?


A cut and paste, and not sure how old this info is:

A complete Jones custom titanium bicycle can run anywhere between $3,500 and $7000 plus, depending on the requested frame design and part spec.

Frames (Geared, Single Speed, 29"/700C) Base Price 
Full Custom Diamond Frame $1949 
Full Custom 3D Space Frame straight tubed $2349 
Full Custom 3D Space Frame with curved tubes and more vertical compliance $2949

Handlebars Base Price 
Titanium H-Bar 26" wide with 45 degrees of sweep $159 
Titanium H-Bar with curved ends H-Bar 26" wide with 45 degrees of sweep $199 
Custom bars available, contact me for details.


----------



## JJT (Dec 24, 2003)

Well, considered the time JJ puts into a frame and relative to other builder that NOT expensive, at least not more expensive then other builders.

JJ


----------



## Hubert (Dec 22, 2004)

@JJT,

Are you on the list already ? ; )


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

29inch said:


> Because of the disparity in treatment.
> 
> 1 guy posts for months arguably the most excessive build in forum history, and gets massive, universal, and unqualified praise.
> 
> ...


I am sorry. But, I don't see what is excessive on this build. Name one part that does not deserve to be on this bike. The Thomson stem and seatpost? The Chris King Hubs? The Hope Brakes? Or is it the Boone cog and chainring? To me all of these parts were chosen for thier performance and durability. I have seen many, many bikes on this forum using the exact same equipment which were not called 'excessive'.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

people 'line up' to spend many, many thousands of dollars on paintings or photos that took the artist a few days or weeks to create, most likely using relatively inexpensive materials along the way. this bike took well over a month to create, required very expensive materials and equipment, and does a bit more than hang on a wall it's entire life. non-cyclists would look at bikes like this in a 'wtf' sort of way, because after all, it's just a bike, right? but aren't we cyclists? aren't we supposed to see a bicycle as functional art? i bet a few of the people who laugh at the price of JJ's bikes are driving around $40-$50k cars. you want to talk about excessive? a $15k corolla would probably more than meet your needs. let's put things into perspective and lay off of each other. 

the_dude


----------



## TheSingleGuy (Mar 11, 2004)

the_dude said:


> . let's put things into perspective and lay off of each other.
> 
> the_dude


word.

Stop picking on Aqua - it's not his fault he bought cranks too short. He needs your support right now.

ps - love the bike Aqua, just kidding about the cranks. Kinda.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*"How much did it cost?"*

It's funny, I have been asked that question so many times. _"How much did it cost?"_
I think it's just a universal thing. It is just the lowest common denominator. Whether it's a car, boat, home, trophy wife, whatever... It's the same mental logarythm that people want to fixate on.

I almost got in an argument yesterday with a guy who just wouldn't let go.

*Rude Guy: * "How much did it cost?"

*Me:* "A lot".

*Rude Guy: * No really, dude...how much was it?"

*Me: * "A lot."

*Rude guy:* Mannnnnn, why you gotta be that way? *JUST TELL ME WHAT SOMETHING LIKE THIS COSTS!" *

*Me:* "A lot".

And on, and on this went. This clown was like a pit bull swinging on a tire. Finally, I wore him down and he gave up.

This is my mid life present to myself. Some guys go out and buy red sports cars. Me, I like to ride bikes.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> It's funny, I have been asked that question so many times. "How much did it cost?"
> 
> I think it's just a universal thing. It is just the lowest common denominator. Whether it's a car, boat, home, trophy wife, whatever... It's the same mental logarythm that people want to fixate on.
> 
> ...


Why not just proudly tell all who ask the cost? Why all the secrecy?

I have no problem-o telling people I shelled out $5,000 for my Asylum... I love the reaction.


----------



## Turt99 (Apr 5, 2005)

I really injoyed watching the build of this bike, and I too am guilty of being curious about what a bike like this would cost. My curiousity was satisfied when I went to the Jones website and saw the price of the H-Bars. And then found posts that say "If you have to ask then its too much".

Once I saw the H-Bars price I then made an estimate of the materials and time needs to make these and compared that to a full bike build, if my calculations are correct, this bike costs ..... More then I could ever let myself spend on a bike. (I'm more of a weekend warrior)

However, I say, if you can afford a bike like that without hurting yourself with Debt then why not? You work your whole life trying to make money to feed your self and have some extra to have fun with, I would wager a bet that Aqua is having the time of his life on his new bike, and to him its probably worth every penny.

Enjoy your bike Aqua, and don't worry too much about getting it dirty. I know I'd be cleaning it everyday.


----------



## 2Tall (Sep 1, 2005)

*Because it's none of their business and it misses the point*



MTBNate said:


> Why not just proudly tell all who ask the cost? Why all the secrecy?
> 
> I have no problem-o telling people I shelled out $5,000 for my Asylum... I love the reaction.


Do you freely tell people your annual salary? It is a private issue and most people do not feel the *need* to discuss the price of an object. On an expensive item like a Jones most people will have one or two reactions that 1) That anyone is crazy for spending that much on a bike, any bike... 2) You are a snob or similar for for having a bike that costs that much.

Anyway if Aqua tells people who ask usually it will not be received as a positive, so why bother at all to tell them? Those who appreciate what a Jones is probably already know about what one costs and will not need to ask. One thing most folks do not get is the fun, entertainment, pride, friendship and learning experience that Aqua got from this purchase, not to mention a kick ass bike to ride for years.To some that is worth a good portion of the cost.

Plus I really doubt the Jeff Jones likes this type of discussion taking place in this type of environment and I'm sure Aqua (w/o JJ ever saying a thing) is smart enough to realize that.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

2Tall said:


> Do you freely tell people your annual salary? It is a private issue and most people do not feel the *need* to discuss the price of an object. On an expensive item like a Jones most people will have one or two reactions that 1) That anyone is crazy for spending that much on a bike, any bike... 2) You are a snob or similar for for having a bike that costs that much.
> 
> Anyway if Aqua tells people who ask usually it will not be received as a positive, so why bother at all to tell them? Those who appreciate what a Jones is probably already know about what one costs and will not need to ask. One thing most folks do not get is the fun, entertainment, pride, friendship and learning experience that Aqua got from this purchase, not to mention a kick ass bike to ride for years.To some that is worth a good portion of the cost.
> 
> Plus I really doubt the Jeff Jones likes this type of discussion taking place in this type of environment and I'm sure Aqua (w/o JJ ever saying a thing) is smart enough to realize that.


If the price of the Jones is part of its _mystique_ I can appreciate that. But the "_if you have to ask, you can't afford it_" standard reply is pretentious and down-right snoby.

I look at my bikes as investments in my health. Sure I could have bought a couple dirt bikes, or a trip to Disneyland for my $5k, but those things aren't going to help me stay in shape.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Gorgeous bike, worth the ten grand for the amount of time that Jeff put into it. Would I pay 10K, no my wife would cut my nuts off and I would need a Mixte. Oh wait it would be perfect then  

Aqua and Moto, I am sure that you guys are going to love your bikes. They are worth the 10,000 Jr Bacon Cheeseburgers and don't let anyone tell you anything else.


----------



## unit (Nov 24, 2005)

*I find that the secrecy*



MTBNate said:


> Why not just proudly tell all who ask the cost? Why all the secrecy?
> 
> I have no problem-o telling people I shelled out $5,000 for my Asylum... I love the reaction.


Is easier to promote than the ongoing diatribe that occurs after caving and telling the price. I would rather not deal with the, "oh my god! you paid that much for a bike..."

I generalize when I say this I know, but I think that most people that ask, are wanting the price so they can further their idea that this bike is a dumb purchase and us grown people riding bikes are just plain idiots, who have never grown up enough to manage money.

How often have you told someone the price, and had them say something complimentary afterwards?

When I said, "if you have to ask, its too much" I was not trying to be an a$$, I meant it. If you are asking price, it implys that money is important to you. If money is important to you, you are typically going to be less likely to shell out that much of it for a ride.

I likened this bike to art, because the sort of guy who buys it is a lot like the people that buy art in a gallery. They see something they love, and it makes them smile just looking at it. It is a bright spot in any day. Factor in the bonus that you also can ride the living [email protected] out of it and it looses none of its luster and some people (like aqua probably) lay down the money with no hesitation to ask the price.

Sorry if that irritates anyone. That is my take on things. If you think something is not great, artistic, or whatever you wont buy it. that is fine.

Sorry also to those that think this discussion should not be here. The amount of people engaging in the discussion seems to indicate that many want to be part of it.

Aqua created something nice here, but once its up in space, we all have the ability to change it. Sorry again.

I really look foreward to getting back to discussion of the bike, and seeing pics of the abuse that Aqua (the man and the bike) deal out to one another....until then, I guess we can keep discussing whatever members want.

Ken


----------



## unit (Nov 24, 2005)

*come on already....*

tell us/show us how it rides....

Is is lacking in any way? does it exceed your expectations? How close to your position was it.

My brother had a sweet bike custom built a few states away. When they shipped it to him and he saw it for the first time, he pulled it out of the box and lined up all the tape marks, and rode it. I am not sure he ever had to make a single adjustment.

Think you will ever upgrade it....assuming that better parts ever become available?

ken


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

....no matter how many times I read this thread (and it has been *MANY *times), I am always very satisfied by the experience (until I realize that I am not the one receiving the Jones via FedEx!  ). Thanks again Steve....just thought I'd document it this time!


----------



## goldinjohn (Oct 25, 2006)

*Wow*

 
Wow, i spent the last few hours reading this thread from start to finish, 
can't believe i missed it when it happen / spent too much time on other forums 

amazing thread , i wish we could see some more like it.

way to go Aqua and JJ :thumbsup:

*jncarpenter* Thank you for bringing it back.


----------



## beansworks (Jun 10, 2004)

goldinjohn said:


> Wow, i spent the last few hours reading this thread from start to finish,
> can't believe i missed it when it happen / spent too much time on other forums
> 
> amazing thread , i wish we could see some more like it.
> ...


Haha, Me too.


----------



## Bedolaga (Mar 3, 2007)

*Aquaholic*, any news about this nice bike?


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Bedolaga said:


> *Aquaholic*, any news about this nice bike?


It's gained a bit of weight. Lost the gears. New wheelset (I9's). Bigger rear brake.

Still puts a grin on me face everytime I clip in.


----------



## Francesc (Sep 4, 2008)

:eekster: Impressive


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

wow this thread is almost 4 years old. still a nice bike though.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Sheeeeeeet...has 4 years really gone by?

What a long, strange trip it's been!


----------



## AgentX (Jul 11, 2005)

I'd love to get a section in on that bike just to see how it feels...bet it's fun blasting down Stairway on it. When I left SoCal, your Spot was broken and you were on that rigged-up cruiser. Nice ride you have there.

I'm on a rigid SS now myself, and am waiting for a custom 29er by Thylacine.

Might be visiting SD in Feb or so-will have to rent, borrow, or beg a bike and ride Noble at least.

-MikeD


----------



## smdubovsky (Apr 27, 2007)

Aqua,
You're riding in a cast!?!? Seriously hardcore man... Great pics.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

another great set of riding pics! you've got some sweet trails aqua. and some serious dedication riding chunky singletrack in a cast.


----------

